# St Barts...part 33



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home....and New Year !!

Happy chatting  and let's hope 2008 brings lots of "Barts BFPs"  

Love, luck & sticky vibes  

Natasha xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ohhh 

I love being first is that sad?   

Alexis glad the scan was everything you hoped  roll on two weeks. How are you feeling by the way?

Sue hope things went well today

just a quickie have to pack off to Miami in the morning

night all

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fran - Not at all, I like it too  Have fun in Miami (I'm sure you probably just sleep though!).

Sue - How are things with you? Nearly 38 weeks - any sign of BF at all?

Twins are doing well - very tired though with 7 hours at hossie each day and trying to fit in expressing every 4 hours (including at night).  Good practise though I know 

Kyla x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hettie & Emu - How the first trimester girls!!?

Fran- I have never been first! 

Kyla-Hope babes are well and they are home with you soon. 

Susie - Hope went well today.  

Sue - Hope mw appointment went well.  Not long now!

Ron, Tracey and anyone I've missed - Hello!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Sorry no time for a huge post will catch up tommorrow as i did not want to loose this thread.

Today went really well & will update you very soon & thanks very much for all your support & good luck wishes. XXX

Susie XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

A quickie from me as I dont want to lose the thread either.

Appointment went really well at the ACU in London and Im starting a new fresh IVF cycle soon. Next step is Ovarian Reserve Test when next AF comes at the end of the month. Im very excited about it now although bit nervous too.

Love to you all and to all the little bundles of joy too 

Jen xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well hello girlies

Sorry i have been a bit quite.....unlike me i know but i did'nt have much to talk about....   i know hard to believe is'nt it    

Anyway info day over & fridge full of drugs & a draw full of more drugs & sharps bins!! All very real now & this is really starting. I had in the back of my mind that they were going to send me away again as this is what Barts done on my last two appointments with them & i was being silly....but hey all is good now & i feel quite calm & ready to get on the IVF rollercoaster & start.

I start Tues 22nd & then am booked in for my baseline scan on 5th Feb. So watch this space for all the moans & groans you might get from me. I appologise now for any ranting i might do   

Thankyou again for being there for me everyone all your kind words have helpd me get sorted for this journey i about to embark on.    

Sue - Wow i bet you can't wait to meet to meet the bf now? how exciting it is not long to go now. Hope the mw apointment went well & you still have your feet up. Any pics of the amazing nursery yet??   

Kyla - So glad to hear you & the twins are doing so well can't wait to see some pics??  

Hettie - Hello hun hows you feeling still so happy for you & your dh & your much deserved BFP.  

Jen - Sweetie thanks so very much for being there for me all the time & all your support & help answering all my questions & giving hope that this can work for me as much as anyone else.     

Ron - You ok hun not seen you about much lately Hope that gorgous son of yours is doing well??   

Laura - Thanks very much for your text. Hope you are well & looking forward & being really posistive about your next tx. Take Care. XX

Fran - Hope you an your beatiful Teagan are well.   

Tracey - Hope all is well with you & Macie & you are making the most of the last weeks of your maternity leave.    

Emu - Hope you are feeling better & looking after yourself & your beanie.  

Lou - Glad to hear from you again & best luck for this next tx. Everything is crossed.  

Hello to anyone i may of missed not on purpose just old age   

Well i have'nt made you cringe with one of my jokes for a while so hear goes -


An old man goes to the doctor for his yearly physical, his wife tagging along. When the doctor enters the examination room, he tells the old man, "I need a urine sample, a stool sample and a sperm sample."

The old man, being hard of hearing, looks at his wife and yells: "WHAT?"

"What did he say? What's he want?"

His wife yells back, "He needs your underwear."    

    sorry

Speak soon

Love Susie XX


----------



## sarahjc74 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi there

I Just thought I would say hi as I am also under St Barts and have started my treatment. I had my info session on 3rd Jan and was also packed off with a bag full of drugs and an info sheet with details of when to inject etc.

I started the injections last Weds and have my baseline scan on 29th Jan. 

Everything ok so far- must admit am finding the injections a bit difficult (I had no probs when injecting with the puregon pen for IUI) I have some nice bruises   I do bruises easily anyway. No mad mood swings- yet ha ha.

All being well my egg coll is going to be w/c 11th Feb.

It would be great to hear from other Barts girls that are also on their down reg stage as I am sure that somewhere along the line I will turn into a mad hormone physco woman and need someone to talk to.

Look forward to hearing form you soon

SarahJC74


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

well i was excited cause 2 weeks ago i was told we could start ivf this month but........

i was told today that due to sickness at barts and so many embriologists of sick, i wont start injecting untill 7th april, baseline scan 23rd april and EC on 5th may. i was quite dissapointed but on the other hand i want my bathroom done so we can get that done first and sort out the spare room and get decorated, just incase!!!  my nurse at clinic said they are only accepting  a few people at the mo as barts cant cope.

well i supose it is only couple of months away

so i have got to phone clinic on day one of my cycle in march to confirm dates, but i expect they will change as my cycles wont fall right, prob a couple of days out

but i have got everything i need to start, drugs, needles, sharps box etc.  

i doubt that i will have ec on 5/5 anyway as that is a bank holiday

we were only in clinic for about 10 mins as nurse was only one in due to sickness so i felt a bit rushed, but went for dinner and a spot of retail therapy afterwards and dp spoilt me!! he knows how to cheer me up-clothes!!

good luck to all

em x xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Sue - Hope all is going well and your last mw visit went well. unusually quiet for you dear.

Kyla - bet you are so looking forward to when you can have them at home. Try to get some rest and you need the energy to work through this time and its easy to forget that childbirth is quite hard on the body and you do need to also look after yourself.

Susie - It does look like Barts is quite low on staff and good that you were able to get in this time. Good luck and positive HPT is round the corner. 2007 has been good and 2008 will be even better for all Barts current and ex.

Jen - I hope UCH works out well for you and you get you BFP.

Iwannabigbelly - Welcome to the Barts thread and March will be here before you know it.

Sarah - Good you have started. You appear to be one of the lucky ones who have got this far and i am sending all     your way for a positive result.

Fran - Much travel and have a safe trip. Cannot be easy being away from your little angel. I dont remember what you do but hope its much fun.

Ron - How are you and little man Sam.

Lou - Good to hear from you and I am routing for you all the way and said a word of prayer a couple of times already.          

Hettie - How is the first Trimester treating you. I hear Twinings have a tea with ginger in case you need it.  

Laura - Good luck with the Jinemed consult its not long now.

Tracie - How is Macie almost time to return to work. Wishing we all win the lottery and dont have to unless we want to.

Hope I have not forgotten anyone. Its been a busy week for me as I had appointment Mon, Tues and Wednesday and did a lot of walking for the exercise. I made up today and had a really restful day.

Love  Alexis


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

HI

Wow - it's looking exciting now - some new girls   and talk of new cycles planned for lots of you too  

Susie - congrats your've on the way - I can quite imagine that you were ready to hear the words "go home" after your previous visits, but great that wasn't the case.

Kyla - thanks for the update I had been wondering - how you and the lo's were  

Fran - is "enjoy" Miami the wrong word.

Pics of nursery - well it is finally finished, well only in that I can't stand anymore and have had to compromise with a few stickers - partly too cos running out of time - me thinks          So there should be a pic except DH has packed camera and I can't bend to look for it in bag - so may have to wait !

M/w appt - I think in view of previous scare she was also "concerned" - not overly she said cos she could feel him and hear hb, but to be sure referred me to Hosp yest.  Well there was no concern - he is now a very, very reasonable weight which means he has grown and Sonographer wonders whether "mismeasured previously".    Doc was very happy he could feel he was a good size too and he backed up what m/w also said in that he is engaged and the pains I have been suffering on and off this week are in fact contractions !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very reassuring but odd timing - the Doc has now discharged me from the clinic over to care of m/w - until we are ready.

In fact the Doc then spent most of the appt. talking about my previous m/c, which DH pointed out were very, very early on but even so Doc wants me to have a Thrombophilia Blood Clotting screening test in the future - just so we know for any surgery I have or to help with making No.2  

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - How exciting!!! Won't be long now.

Darn, came on to post but oven is now beeping (has taken me much longer to upload photos from camera than I thought). Re pics: DH isn't keen on the babies being posted yet but if you PM me you email I will send you some cute shots.

Back later, Kyla xxxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Em - welcome to the thread! Sorry to hear that you were told you can't start yet, but April will soon come round and hopefully you will have a new bathroom by then to enjoy! Good luck with the decorating!

Sarah - hi and welcome! Good luck with you cycle! Are you doing the injections yourself? Very brave if you are! 

Susie - so pleased you could start. I have everything crossed for you! 

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry no more personals, but I'm starting to feel icky again so think I better go and eat something quickly. This (morning) sickness is really a pain! Had my midwife appointment yesterday - just form filling really. Got my dating scan booked for 30th Jan when I will be 11 weeks. 

Hope you all have good weekends,
Hettie x


----------



## suede (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi all, 

This is my first ever post! Im also being treated at Barts and started down reg on 16th Dec. I was supposed to have my ec w/c 14th January but my follies were slow started and ended up stimming for another week until I had enough at the right size. I now have 5 over 18mm and 2 just under so hoping they will also be ready when I have egg collection on monday! I am nervous about Monday especially getting home from Barts to Essex when Im not feeling 100%! I am also really nervous about how many eggs Im going to get and also if they fertilise. Im extremely bloated also and feel very uncomfortable! 

Hey yo, not long now I guess..........

Just wanted to say hi to everyone also being treated at Barts.............


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Sarah - Hi & welcome you are just a week ahead me with your tx then as i start next week & Baseline scan is the 5th Feb. How you feeling with your d/r  are you still getting bruises?  Speak soon. XX

Em - I was looking forward to us both starting on the same day & being cycle buddies so very sorry that your tx has been cancelled until April but believe me the time will fly it really will & just think you will have a lovely new bathroom to do your test in for your BFP!!

Suede - Welcome to the Barts thread & your first post!! Sounds like the extra week has done the job & you have lots of juicy follies for mondays e/c. Try not to be nervous about it all & relax a little & it will help it all run smoothly. Try a relax as much as you can over the weekend & do as little as possible. Will be thinking of you monday & crossing everything for you     . Make sure you let us know how it goes.     

Hettie - Thanks for your thought &s i hope you are having a nice weekend & not feeling too sick. wow another scan booked aswell that is great.   

Sue - I feel very priviliged to be going ahead with my treatment this month after finding out the problems they are having with sickness at Barts at the moment, something was on my side this time  
Glad your mind is at rest more now & all is well with the bf & i am getting quite excited for you so god knows how you are feeling about meeting the bf soon It has been great seeing you & Kyla go through your pregnancies thnakyou very much for sharing it with us it gives us all hope that it can happen to us too.     

Kyla - Thankyou very much for the photo's i must of sat looking at them for about 5mins & i must say i had tears in my eyes of happiness for you, dh, Alex & Izzy they are just perfect. Thankyou for sharing your pregnancy with us as i was just saying to Sue it gives the rest of us things to concentrate on that are positive & makes us positive for our future.  

Alexis - Thanks for you thoughts & i know i am very lucky getting to go to barts this month. You sound like you have been very busy & yes you make sure you put your feet up!!!  

Hi to Jen, Ron where are you, Fran, Lou, Tracy & anyone else i may have forgot sorry.

Love Susie XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry for being AWOL..totally manic 2 weeks..hopefully after tonight (concert) I'll be able to breathe & my bp should be back to normal!!!

Susie - Wey!!! Happy sniffing & stabbing girl!!!  

Sue - Wow..that's brilliant news.  I can't believe you're so close to the start of your journey of being a Mum. DH & I are so please for you & DH.  .  Please let us know when it 'happens'!!!!

Hettie - Sorry to hear you're icky again..take it as a really good sign & hopefully when you're in your 2nd tri things should settle down & you'll start to feel more energised. 

Alexis - Enjoy your rest!!

Kyla - Will forward my email address..can't wait to see photos of the LOs.

Fran - Hope you went before the BA incident so you weren't help up.  

Hello to the newbies, may your journey be a smooth one.

I had to go to London for a meeting on Tuesday & got off the train at City Thameslink.  It felt really weird not walking to Barts.  It was even stranger as I went back to Brighton via Victoria station because I always used that station when I was having FET at the Lister.  

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Happy Weekend Everyone 

Suede - just relax and take it a step at a time.    Best advice is whatever time it is before "cut off, no eating from now time" - make sure you have something light ie: cereal and some juice, your tum is then lined with something and blood sugar levels reasonable to cope with starving and then sedation etc  - you shouldn't feel so bad later in the day then.   As for travelling - well you will have partner with you and just take it real slow, plenty of fluids, fresh air and get cabs etc as much as you can.    If you need to sit and rest do it - on the whole the experience is not too bad     Just think of those follies you will be getting  - good luck    

Susie - wow just 3 more days, getting excited for you    - anything you need you let us know.    So plsd Kyla and myself have excited you - yes hang onto your dream and one it will happen - just unfort, can't promise or say when.   I haven't thought about the word "excited" yet - still seems surreal even looking at bump and seeing the scan pic - it can't be me.    The main words are probably "nervous, apprehensive"    But then like me just giving advice to Suede above, I expect someone will come along and do the same to me.

I'm not sure you have to call yourself privileged to be starting now - could they give you another excuse not to start  

Hettie & Alexis - got my fingers crossed that those scans are going to show more promise than past years     Sorry your feeling yuk - 12 wks ish it does get better - in fact come 14 wks you will be questioning are you still pg, cos no symptoms

Ron - thought you had disappeared into hiding    - DH said you were just being v. manic at getting abso, everything done while you can so you are totally free when it "happens"    -  you can't believe I'm close I'm still working on got another 4 wks (admit that is max) = wish I could be at the concert - but you don't want a shock do you 

Ok done in now  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - 4 weeks Hmm..head engaged & having contractions?  

I wish you were at the concert too but 1. It was in Brighton & 2. I wouldn't have known what to do if your waters broke & you went into labour in the middle of the concert!!!!  

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

rontuck said:


> I wish you were at the concert too but 1. It was in Brighton & 2. I wouldn't have known what to do if your waters broke & you went into labour in the middle of the concert!!!!


I know but I have the sense  to decline - I know my place at the mo !

If waters had broke, well your bp would be even higher and you may have had that cuddle sooner than realised or you could have denied all knowledge of knowing me 

Hope it went well - I am sure it was just fine !

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Meant to say thanks for coming to see me that day (that I had been transferred). It would have been nice to meet up. I keep thinking if you go into labour soon, you might end up at the DGH with me. If you do, once you can walk, come find me in SCBU and we can goo over each others' miracles 
I can't see you going 4 weeks though - not when things already seem to be moving!

Ron - Were you playing in the concert then? I must have missed something (or my mum brain just lost the info, happens a lot right now).

Susie - I'm glad me and Sue give you hope. I used to feel odd about telling people we did IVF but now I think how many people know someone who is doing it and that I might give them hope, I tell everyone who asks (and people seem to always ask me as a twin mum if they are 'natural' or not). Keeping everything crossed for you this cycle.

Hettie - Your scan will be here before you know it. They look so much like proper babies at that stage (and they still all fit on the screen). I think the 12 week one was one of the best (apart from the sexing scan). Enjoy!

Alex learned how to breastfeed today for the first proper time. I'm so proud of him. He now weighs 3lbs2oz and is fast catching up to Izzy. 
Just off to express (again, feel like all I do is whip my boobs out these days LOL), then down to change and feed them again.

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends.

Kyla xxx


----------



## suede (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Susie, 

Cant believe you were up at Barts last wednesday, I could have been sitting in the waiting room with you, spooky huh? The info day was pretty good I thought and the best thing was when they told me that the doc will sign you off of work for up to 2 weeks. I will take advantage of that! 

Suede x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Suede - That's how Sue & I met, in the Bart's waiting room!!!  

Sue - If you had gone into labour, it would have been captured on film!!!!!  

Kyla - Glad to hear Alex is catching up with Izzy.  Are you having the double pump?? I used to express when we were watching telly at night..had to turn the volume up though (the telly, not the pump!)  

Unfortunately, IF is not a subject people discuss freely.  But whenever I mention that Sam is an IVF baby, I'm always amazed the number of people who have either had trouble conceiving/had tx themselves or know someone who have. 

I was singing in a concert last night.  We did an abridged version of the Magic Flute..most enjoyable until it was my turn to sing -thankfully I didn't have a big part! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Ron
xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Evening all

wow lovely to see some new faces on here, good luck to you all and the words of wisdom are well recommended from the wise women on here so have no fear about asking anything.

Susie so glad things are moving for you my fingers will be crossed for you throughout the whole process and we will always be here if you need us.

Kyla I am so glad things are going well with Alex and Izzy and yes the 4 hourly expressing will get you in good practice. I will pm my email I would love to see your beautiful babies. ( I am not broody honest!!! ) and well done Alex on BF for the first time what a clever boy  

Sue hope your ready I think BF will be here very soon  

Ronnie glad the concert went well what you up to tom? Fancy a trip to crawley?

Alexis I fly for a well known airline hence the frequent trips away. But I am part time and do 6-8 day a month which is lovely and means I get to spend lots of time with Teagan, and her Dad gets really good tie with her when I am away ( the house is always a mess when I get home though!!!!)

Lou I know you have just got on the roller coaster again I really hope all is going well stick you head in and keep us up to dte if you feel up to it.

Jen gald all went well at the ACU    fingers crossed for you too this year.

well news from us Miami was hot and lovely and had a lovely time shopping and sun bathing ( No shoes I'm afraid Ronnie the lady said they were last years stock but larger stores my still have them so I will keep looking)
also went to the boat show today which was great and oh my word how the other people live    saw phil from eastender looking at a 3million pound boat alright for some!!
Teagan had a great weekend swimming and playing with her dad at the park while I slept and really loved the boats today I am sure she has expensive tastes she only wanted to go on the big ones and kept saying "go on big boat mummy!!!)

right need a drink very thirsty all of a sudden 

night all

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - Glad to hear you had a good trip.  Thanks for looking for the shoes.  I'm up for Crawley tomorrow pm.  What time shall we say?

Ron
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie need to be at my work office staff travel for between 12-2 sometime then we can have a peek around crawley so need to leave about 12.15 12-30 if thats ok

I don't mind driving

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Will leave S&S about 11:30 & if I get something quick for Sam for lunch we should be ready by 12:30.

Like the idea of you driving although the kids won't be able to hold hands in the back of your car!!!  

Ron
xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ron their to young to get involed just yet, I am not sure I want to start being a protective mummy where boys are concerned but it is sooo sweet !!!

will pick you up at 12.30

Fran

ps night night i am off to bed, sleep well


----------



## Mellymel (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello everybody...I am yet to remember everyones names, I am sorry...

I am afraid this a bit of a me post but I am in a quandry and hoped that anybody out there could give me some advice.

I posted on here at the end of last year as I had just been referred to Bart's for IVF...well, I was due to start down-regs on the 6th Feb with EC being the w/c 11th March (need to down-reg for a week longer than normal due to having to be at work the first week of the month...work in accounting!) but I unexpectedly passed the final level of my accountancy exams (not complaining as put in soooo much hard work!) and means that I have to take a case study exam at the beginning of March...that means that I would have to have scans, do an exam and have a heavy week at work.  I decided last week that we would put the IVF off for another month and when I phoned Bart's they said that this wasnt a problem, just to phone up on Day 1 in Feb...BUT...from what some of you guys have said on here it looks as if they are turning people away!  So, what do I do...start treatment this month, at the same time as studying and doing an exam or put it back one month and risk being postponed by Bart's...have already waited so long to get this far!  Advice anyone?!

Congratulations to you and DH Kyla on the birth of Alex and Izzy...and I will catch up on what the rest of you are up to!

Thank you...

With love
Mel


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Mel

Congratulations on passing your exams! 

Personally I would postpone the tx until you've done your case study, as you really want to be able to concentrate on the rollercoaster ride without any additional stress, but that's just my opinion!

It maybe worth phoning Bart's to voice your concern as it maybe that as now that you're on their list, you can just start w/o having to OKed it with them 1st?

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon

Realised now it may not be a good time for me to "go quiet for a few days" just in case those of you that worry about me worry more - so just "signing in really".

Mel - congrats on passing exams, I think the best advice is to go with your gut instinct - tx is a big commitment and takes a lot out of you in all ways - so if you feel you can't juggle your time, stress etc with the case study - I would say delay tx.    How would you feel if they said they are ready for EC tom. but tom. you had planned to finish your case study cos it's the deadline day 

Kyla -hey no probs trying to come and visit, I was almost there - so plsd Alex is making progress and catching up - day by day/ step at a time and all that.    Have you a to aim for date when they will return to DGH - If so, I will pencil it in my diary so can plan my timings  

Fran - talking of how the other lives - Miami for a few days (ok inside knowledge it's your job) and then the boat show.  Indeed how the other half live and still have no money probably !      Thanks for informing me it's not much longer.

Susie - all set for tom.  

Suede - hope your EC went well  

Well as for me it's all quiet here - have now read that you can get some pains and contractions when he is shifting into place and head engaging so I will assume that's all they were - that and what they call practice ones.

Do have a funny feeling down below tho, which I guess is part of the changes happening too.    Yes I know I am deluded  - but now working on 3 wk timescale 

Oh and DH has decided now might be the time to voice his concerns - about becoming a parent, how our twosome life is going to change and the impact as a whole on our life - thought that should all be considered before tx - but there you go.    I just told him that our life had already changed, after all I hardly do anything anymore or even go out.  MEN !

Oh and the other thing he wants to know is when do I get this burst of energy and go mad cleaning the house     Apparently his mum told him that she knew he was on the way cos the house got a complete makeover the day before - Yes in your dreams sunshine  

Hope you are all well

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello it's me!!!! the madhatter!!   

Well thats me had my 1st d/r injection yipee i have really started!! Dh done it for me before he went to work & stabbed himself after    silly bugger. He done a really good job of it. It felt like a little wasp sting on my stomach & was tingley for quite a while after.

So thats my little update.

Sue - glad you are keeping us up to date cos you know me i get worried about you when i don't hear your ok, i am abit like a mother hen    I am with the others on this one i don't think you will last another 3 weeks. 3 days will be good & then bf will have the same birthday as me     You keep on doing nothing & if dh wants a spring clean done he can do it himslef or ring molly maids!! thinking of you & your big bump     

Suede - How the ec go?hope all went well fingers crossed. XXXX      

Mel - Hi ya if i was you i would listen to the wise ladies on here as they have been through tx before & know all the ups & downs. Sorry i can't offer any help but i hope you come to a decision soon & feel happy about your way forward.  

Fran - thanks for your thoughts & hope you and the wonderful Teagan are well.

Hello to Kyla, Tracey, Ron, Lou & anyone i may of missed, hope you are all good.

Love Susie XXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

hurrah for first jab - not sure what it will do to DH's hormones tho  

3 days is fine, cos anytime after 25th Jan means a month away from Christmas and has always been a plan since ttc year dot.

As for DH doing house - well 2 wks ago our heating thermostat gave up, so Dh changed it and ever since his been going on about how I am not to worry about mess the job made he will hoover at w/e - now my neighbour has offered to really do it.

Told him a month ago I could no longer clean shower tray as it done the spd no good at all - "don't worry about that I'm sure it doesn't get that dirty with just 2 of us and washing in shower gel and water".

And for cleaning loo - "I am sure you will find a way to manage".    Me thinks I've spoilt him too much over the years   

Feet up again.

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Sue

Glad to hear you have your feet up again. Well i am off out tonight so if DH has bad hormones he will be alone   & i have brought him a crispy creme doughnut to help with his cravings if he gets any   

Off to sort dinner

Speak soon

Love Susie XX     

P.s Here's to the 25th


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks everyone for making me feel so welcome!!  only 11 weeks to go!!!!!

emx x x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Oops, mummy brain, thought I had mentioned they transferred them back last week.  We are in SCBU though so immediate family only at the moment but after next Monday they will be the equivalent of 35 weeks (and therefore have immune systems etc) so will be starting on other visitors. So aim for Monday onwards with BF? That's my guess anyway!
Re DH - mine did the same thing when I was around 16 weeks - totally changed his tune and is now the perfect father so don't worry too much about your DH. I'm sure once he see's BF he will melt.

Susie - Yay! Congrats on officially starting your cycle honey.

Just fell asleep on the sofa again. Had a stressful day today. Both babies had to have blood tests and it really stressed them out. Spent a lot of time cuddling and soothing and DH is with them now, so hopefully they are over it but it tears at you when they cry in pain. Not fun.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - that is such good news, the hosp. must be plsd that they are making stronger progress.    You are coping really well and thanks for reassurance re: DH   - despite having 7 ish hours sleep last night tonight he's virtually asleep on sofa and moaning about his hectic tiring day - god knows how he's going to cope on 3 hrs


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Evening all

just a quickie me tired too

Kyla the piccy of your beautiful family is amazing congratualtions on making sufe perfect bundles of love. On the blood test subject I know just what you mean it is awful so hugs go to you   

Sue me thinks its the 28th for you and BF will be 8lb 10 just a rought guess  

Susie well done on the first jab   

right short and sweet as T just woken up and needs me

take care all

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Susie - Yay!!!!! You've started!!!!! No chick flicks tonight or DH will start crying!!!!  

Sue -   to DH - tell him that if he doesn't behave himself I'll be round to headbutt his kneecaps!!!!    As for being tired..ha!!! he doesn't know the meaning of the word yet!!! I'll send him some matchsticks!  

Fran -   How did you get on at the dentist? Hope T goes back to sleep very quickly & you get a good night's kip.

Kyla - Great news about the twins being transferred.  Let's hope you're able to bring them home soon. In the meantime please get plenty of rest. 

Night night

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Big Fella 2/5ths engaged today - apparently it doesn't nec. mean labour will happen just that he fits into the gap      But the occasional AF pains (what a memory), the sudden stabbing/electric shocks up underneath, and the fact that I had some tightening when m/w was feeling bump are all signs in the right direction  
We did talk about induction and I have postponed any thoughts until next week - at least give him a weeks grace.

Fran - thanks for adding your thoughts to the date list - not sure about the weight m/w reckons 8lb

Ron - thanks for that, DH will be served with a warning.    This morning admittedly he had unloaded and loaded dishwasher but there were still bits in the sink waiting washing up, he was sitting reading his book so I said "you haven't washed up" - he replied not sure he was able to use water whilst I was in shower  

Kyla - how is the spd now   I have been warned not to raise hopes that it will be better straight after birth and if you bf then may not get better for awhile as bf releases same hormone (relaxin) as pg does.  

Susie - hope jab went ok  

Off for reflex now.

Sue


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I have been reading when I have the chance and know that you are all getting on fine at different stages. Sorry its a me post this time.

I am in a bit of a dilemma the midwife thinks because I had a miscarriage and my other histories it might be a good idea to have a stitch or 2 down below(cervix). The Dr does not think I am a typical case for this. I subsequently discovered there is a risk of miscarriage associated with the procedure such that I am now reluctant to have it.

I just wonder how many of you have had this procedure done.

Thanks

Alexis


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Alexis

re the stich the risk of miscarriage is higer if it is a high stich there are two kinds the simple cervix stitch is generally very effective and has very few problems. a friend of mine who has had three kids has a problem and lost three pg all later on as a reult she has now had three kids and the lastest went to term which was a miracle for her as the previous two were both delivered at 28 weeks. the stiches she has had has allowed her to have her children and she said it was never an issue as to wheter to have the stich s she knew she wouldn't have held a pg without it.

it may be worth you asking some more questions to the obstetrician before making a final decision

hope this helps

hello to every one else 

gotta dash 

Fran


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls
It's great to read everyone's news!

Alexis - sorry, I haven't got any experience or knowledge about having a stitch. Did they ever find a reason why you miscarried before? Hope you get some help with your decision making. Not much help the midwife and doc giving conflicting advice.  Good luck. 

Sue - wow, 2/5 engaged sounds promising - getting very excited for you! 8lb sounds like a good healthy weight - you must be a fairly healthy size yourself now!!! Take it easy! 

Ron - hi, hope you are well!  What is Sam up to?

Fran- hope you had a good night's sleep. I hope Teagan managed to get back to sleep. 

Kyla - glad to hear your twins are doing well and a bit closer to home now. Look after yourself. 

Em - hi, hope you are okay and it doesn't seem too long now till your treatment. 

Susie - glad your first injection is over with! Is your DH going to do them all? If so, he will have lots of practice and will soon only be giving you the jab! I never did any of my jabs, my DH did them all and got very good at it! (I was a bit of a chicken!)

Mel - have you phoned Barts to see what they say?(phoning can be a nightmare, sometimes it's better to e-mail them). I think I would concentrate on your accountancy at the moment, as IVF takes up a lot of time and you really can't plan when your appointments are going to be. For my first cycle it took me 5 weeks to downregulate (instead of the normal 2) which meant I had to go up for extra scans and the whole cycle took a lot longer. You never know how your body is going to react to the drugs. Good luck with everything. 

Hi to Jen, Tracey, Laura and everyone else! 

I am 10 weeks today!  Feeling crap though! Yesterday my GP gave me the week off work as I am feeling and being so sick. Being sick 2 to 3 times a day, feel sick all the time and have absolutley no energy. It's a real struggle to force food down. Normally I am quite a healthy eater, so feel terrible at the moment that I am not nourishing my body and the growing baby. Really hoping this will only last till 12 weeks! At the most!
Sorry to moan!

Hettie x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Only a short post i am afraid. I apologise now for not being my normal happy self. I think the drugs must of kicked in now either that or i am coming down with something.

I have been so very tired today & went to do my hyno CD at lunchtime & woke nearly 3 hours later!!! lazy bugger i know  I am also very grumpy to the point of nearly that a little thing like the dogs barking makes me want to explode & then cry!!!     I also feel so vacant it has taken me ages to write this as i can't spell anything today & get all the letters around the wrong way. I Have Dh's family staying with me all weekend & i had to just do a tesco's shop online & it took me hours when i normally fly through it    I keep walking into the kitchen etc & forget why i went there. Please help & tell me this is normal?? or am i just going    

Sorry for a me, me, me rant .

Sue - sounds like the bf is ready to come & meet his mum & dad soon   
Hettie - sorry you are feeling so rough & hope you feel better soon.  
Sorry to everyone else & i hope you are all ok.

Love Susie XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Susie - Rant away, we all know how it feels when the meds kick in. Have some chocolate, a nice bath and keep strong, it should ease off soon hon. I tended to feel better once the stims started. Downregging always did me in.

Alexis - Don't know about the stitch but hope it turns out okay.

Hettie - Yay on reaching 10 weeks. Just two more for your next milestone. Don't worry about the food , baby will take what he/she needs. Make sure you take your vitamins, so at least you are getting something but hopefully you will start to feel better soon.

Sue - I meant to say, there is hope. SPD went as soon as I could walk again. Of course, I haven't tried anything more strenuous yet but now my ankles have re-appeared I actually feel almost normal!

Alex is back on oxygen which I am finding a bit hard. Otherwise he is fine and gaining weight well and feeding well but he might need to be on it for a while (just through nasal canulars) until his lungs get bigger and he hopefully out-grows it.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Susie - Sending you lots of  .  I also found d/r tough, esp when I had to do a couple of weeks longer.  I found that I was a bit spaced out & headachy afterwards.  It is the hormones but it will pass.  As Kyla said, you will feel miles better when you're stimming, especially when you know you're being proactive in making the eggies grow.

Hettie - I'm going to put money on you having a girlie!!!!  

Sue - Have you started freezing some food to just defrost as meals for you & DH when BF arrives & starts monopolising your time   

Emu - Sorry but I have no idea of stitch either.  I was under the impression that people have a stitch put in due to either a short or weakened cervix.  Did they ever find out why you m/c?

Kyla - Aww..  I know it's hard to watch Alex being on oxygen but I'm sure he won't be on it for long as he's growing & his body is maturing everyday.  With preemies it always feels a bit like 2 steps forward & 1 step back.  

Thanks for asking about Sam - he has started to walk & acting a bit like a drunk..my friend's nicknamed him elastaboy, like his legs don't belong to the rest of him!  He's taken to opening & closing drawers & doors & generally being a cheeky monkey!  One of his favourite games at the moment is poking DH in the bellybutton or shoving his dummy in there & then squealing (I taught him that game!!!!)   

Off to my singing group's committee meeting in a bit.  Hi to everyone else.  Have a good evening

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Susie - hang on in there, it's all part of the course I am afraid - just hormones and will get better once you move to stim  

Kyla - thanks for spd positivity.  Dh's face dropped when he heard that spd may continue after birth esp, if bf cos of same hormone - so I've compromised that if our quality of life is suffering - like he reckons it is at the mo, then I will change to bottles.    Bit late for you now but I've discovered that Reflex does seem to help ease it for a bit.  Sorry to hear about Alex, but he's still in the best hands and it's only a little step back    - as long as he wants to feed then he must be happy and that will get him stronger.

Ron - no food frozen, I am not able to stand and cook at all (so DH's dept.) we do have some odd tubs of leftovers, when he cooks me far too much and have been stocking up on pies, pasta sauces etc - but then DH gets in late and can't be bothered to cook so they get ransacked.      Ah bless, Sam walking wowee - sorry DH can't help laughing at his new game, but naughty mummy  

Hettie - long ramble !  sorry you feeling so   - hopefully it will ease at the 12 wk mark (from friends experience can't promise tho), but good on you for making decision to see Doc and get signed off.    Can you pinpoint anything in particular - I know I only had nausea but garlic, herbs and later on fruit smoothies made it worse - also cleaning teeth was a bit of a dread.    Don't worry about baby, my book describes them as like parasites they take everything they need from you first and you get leftovers - hence you feel so yuk and tired etc.  Advice is just to make sure you take your multivit and try and eat/drink anything or something regularly.    My friend survived her early weeks on Skips and then meals were about a saucer size.    Hopefully Doc or M/w will monitor you too so if it looks like you are getting too thin or dehydrated you can be hosp. on a drip.    There are anti-sickness pills that can help too.  I say see it as a good sign hormones must be really working and I would 2nd Ron on odds are it's a girlie.  

Alexis - another long ramble coming !  not from my experience but just knowledge and book.  Cervix incompetence usually happens in the 2nd Tri (after 12 wks and most commonly in wks 20+)  and can be the cause of m/c.    A u/s scan or vaginal exam. can be done to check the condition of your cervix to see if one is nec.  If they decide to do a stitch it involves a overnight stay and a gen anaesthetic.  followed by a few days rest.    Anti-bios are also req'd.    There is a high risk that cos of the stitch that you m/c anyway but that maybe cos you were going to anyway.

At Wk 36 the stitch is cut by a vaginal exam. no anaesthetic req'd.    There is a high chance that within 48 hours of having it removed you will go into labour or you could be lucky and last another 2-4 wks.    At Wk 36 baby should be well developed and you shouldn't have to worry about SCBU.

I have read of a thread where a girl was having twins had the stitch put in Wk 22 ish and then went into labour a few weeks later - both were born v. small but seemingly ok.  Within 24 hours they had both died  - result was found after that the stitch had caused an infection inside her which they picked up on the way out and they were too weak and small to kick it off.

On plus side - my neighbour's daughter lost twins at Wk 24 last yr and this yr had a successful singleton pg with the help of a stitch.    But she did go into labour as soon as the stitch was removed at Wk 36 - although baby was fine.

Assuming you don't know the reason for previous m/c I would personally take advice of the Obs Doc, he is the one with the specialist pg training and knows when to advise a stitch or not - whereas your m/w great as she maybe is best left to the day to day care of your pg and delivery of baby.  I would push to get the cervix check test before you make a final decision whether to have it done or not in view of the risks the stitch also carries.

If you want to search it the medical term is cervical cerclage.

Hope this helps - and sorry that your Doc and m/w have given you this dilemma.  

Fran, Lou, Tracey, Jen, and others  

Lunch now 

Sue


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Thank you all on the stitch question I have not decided one way or the other. When the m/w mentioned it I was okay to have it done until I got to know about the associated risk even if minimal. The Dr's point was that I had the miscarriage in the first trimester and no reason was ever given to me for this such that its only necessary if they have reason to believe that I have an incompetent cervix as then I would not have much choice but to have it done. There is a test they can do that will measure the length of the cervix and once this is done I will make up my mind one way or the other.

Hettie - Not an easy time with nourishing. I found that it takes me roughly 2 hours to finish my meal and I dont stress over it. I take 2-3 spoonfuls or bites and then comeback to it later. If i'm going to be out, I take fruits with me. Initially I tried to force myself to eat more and ended up throwing up. Even if it's little but spaced out throughout the day its fine.

Susie - Brave you i could never do the injections in my tommy but rather on my thigh. It gets better.

Sue - We are only days away now and I think realization of the 3 hrs sleep is kicking in for DH    . Needs reassurance that the smile and chuckle from BF when he gets in from work will make it all worthwhile.

Kyla - Sorry to hear about Alex and hope he comes off it soon.

Ron - You seem to be doing a lot of interesting and fun things.

Fran, Tracey, Mel, Jen, Laura     

Sue - I just saw your post and many thanks. I am also leaning towards not having it done but would like to have the test first.

Love Alexis


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Alexis - just been reading a American based pg book and it says a stitch is only advisable if m/c occured after month 4, this is because the baby is then large and heavy enough to be pressing on the cervix which if weak gives way and hence a m/c.    I am afraid it goes onto say a m/c before month 4 should be viewed as a spontaneous abortion and other causes of such should be considered.

I love the "we are only days away"  

Hettie - Alexis has just reminded me it took ages for me to eat my meals too - I remember a bowl of cereal took an hour, with a spoonful every now and then.  Don't feel any guilt or pressure by what you are not eating cos of what books or others say - do what is best for you.  I remember my MIL going   cos I wasn't into my 5 a day.

Ok now I've done Alexis research I am off to look into whether I should accept m/w offers of a sweep or induction   and put those feet up.

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Afternoon ladies  

Sue - not long now hun, any signs?

ROn - How are you and Sam?

Susie  hows jabs going hun? 

Kyla - how are your 2 bundles of joy doing?

Sorry its only short dont seem to have time to read back, hope your all well

Hi to Alexis, Hettie, Fran, Mel, Jen, Laura and anyone i have missed


Tracey xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Ron - me and DH think it must be a girl as well because of the m/s. Last night we were lying in bed,  the lights turned off, and were listing possible girls names. He had some scary suggestions! I think we both agreed on only one - so that might be the one! Will be happy with a girl or boy though. 
Sounds like Sam is keeping you on your toes. You need eyes in the back of your head when they get to that 'exploring' stage! 
Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

******** asked to pull Scrabulous

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7191264.stm

now what are you all going to do  

/links


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - DH told me last week  .  I hope it's not going to happen - how am I going to get my fix otherwise  

Hettie - Don't worry, DH & I only agreed on 1 name too (which we chose 10 years before Sam was born!) but at least it's a name which you both love. Are you going to find out the flavour?

Sam is great as he's learning all the time.  Last week as we were waving Paul off in the morning, the dustmen were emptying out our rubbish so I was telling him about the dustcart & how it takes all our rubbish away.  He started saying 'Dud cut' (dustcart) so we really have to watch what we say these days!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Sue - I also smiled when I read the we bit back to myself later. Guess a couple of us are now waiting eagerly for the news of BF's arrival.

Hettie - Talk of names. I just work up early one morning and was doing some research on names and  decided on 2 names one for a boy and another a girl. I am keeping this close to my chest for now.

Ron -Talking of learning it always amazes me when they repeat things even when it did not appear that they were listening. 

Alexis


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Alexis - I think it makes sense to wait on the stitch too. You can ask your Dr for an ultrasound at 16 weeks to check for cervical length. I did - had to push for it mind you - but mine was fine and therefore no stitch needed and no added risk. 

Sue- 5 days??  Eeekk!!! I hope your SPD eases on it's own as I have to say there is nothing like breastfeeding to make you feel happy. If I am feeling a bit down, just watching Alex or Izzy feed makes me feel lovely. I'm not a b/f pusher though. I will be switching to bottles after a few months, but with them being so early I wanted to give them as best a start as I could and breastmilk is easier on their immature tummies than formula at the moment.

Hettie - We had a list of blue names and pink names on a whiteboard in our study from 12 weeks. We had about 10-15 of each and then week by week we crossed off what we no longer liked, or got tired of etc.. until we were down to two of each and then once we knew we were expecing b/g twins it became obvious which ones we liked the most.
I used the national statistics site which lists the top 100 names for each sex over the last 5 years - helped when we were deciding Izzy's spelling and also making sure the names weren't too popular (both were about a 3rd down the lists I think). Might be worth a look? Fun though isn't it? 

Tracy - Hi you! How is Macie?

Twins are 3 weeks tomorrow! Alex had a chest x-ray today which was clear so we think he might just grow out of his condition. They both get weighed again tomorrow (every other day at the moment) and we are hoping Izzy will have reached 4lbs! Seems like a lot to us but when I see 'normal' babies I realise she is still tiny!

Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie  

    

Hope you manage to have a great day despite being drugged up to the eyeballs!!!!  

Ron
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Izzy & Alex

Happy 3 weeks birthday    

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Susie

Not sure Big Fella thinks your b'day is a great day to share unless it's a shock for me too 

Wow - Izzy and Alex, 3 wks old


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I've yahooed you!!!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thankyou Ron & Sue for my birthday thoughts....i can't believe i am 39 my brain is stuck at about 30 i think  

Come on big fella you come out & meet mummy!!   

Still feeling really rough & i have half of Scotland coming to stay this weekend & so much to do & so little time.

Sorry for lack of personals today just so much got to be done liek stripping & making beds....yuck!!

Lots of love & hugs to you all i love you all & thanks again for all your support.

Have a great weekend

Love Susie XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - Do you really strip & make the bed at the same time..wonder if it's your DH's favourite 'chore'??


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

well you should try it sometime Ron    

Love Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

rontuck said:


> Susie - Do you really strip & make the bed at the same time..wonder if it's your DH's favourite 'chore'??


  very quick Ron.

Actually yes start being careful what you say with Sam around. I once worked with a girl who told me this story

_in the kitchen getting a dish out of the cupboard and she dropped it and instantly said "oh sh!t" not realising her toddler was around and he then spent the rest of the day purposefully picking up his toys and dropping them to say "oh sh!t!. She spent the rest of the days trying to get him to say something diff, for when Daddy came home. "Oh sh!t" apparently was one of his first words._

Susie - surely the Scots should be Scotland this w/e or are they bringing the haggis etc with them ? Happy Burns Night too. Take it easy and don't let it all get to you - this is an important time for you 

Was feeling a bit down last night and had what feels like my very first  last night but it didn't last long, queried over already, and DH said it's too hard to hug with a bump in the way !

Had my first "any news" phone call this morning. 

Sue


----------



## suede (Aug 16, 2006)

I know this is a really stupid question   but could someone please humour me.......? If I had EC on a monday and ET on a wednesday, is that a 2 day transfer or a 3 day transfer? Ive been checking everywhere and get conflicting information. Some say the day of EC is day 1 and therefore my ET would be day 3 but some say that as wed is 2 days after monday, then it is day 2......... Its only because my embryo had only 5 cells and this looks ok on a day 2 but not ok on a day 3....... It was only a grade 3 embryo too so I dont hold out much hope! 

Thank you............. 

Suede x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

It's not a stupid quest at all - it's a Day 2 embie transfer - some clinics do do Day 3's but very rarely Barts.    5 cells is very acceptable     Fingers crossed for 2 wks time.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Suede - Well done - 5 cell is brilliant!

Sue - Tell DH I said *&^^**^%^T%$%  . At this late stage of pg he has to use his imagination - how about cuddling you in the spoon position? BTW please tell him that DH used to give me lots of massages when I was pg with Sam!  

Have a good weekend everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue- Spoons was our only hugs for ages.  Any news? 

Susie - Sorry it's late in the day but hope you enjoyed your birthday today honey.

Ron- Thanks hon. Gone so quick already. Izzy weighed in at 4lbs today! A real milestone and Alex is 3lb8 so not too far behind. He had a much better day today stats-wise so I am a happy mummy.
LOL at the stripping comment. What an image!!!!

Kyla x


----------



## suede (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you both for your replies, very kind of you.  I feel a little better now....xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Kyla - no news yet - every now and then I get a tightening pain across bump or more often a cramp AF pain under bump and some backache, down under up underneath OUCH (which apparently is a sign of head pressing down and cervix changing) - each time I check the clock but nothing.  Dh is still insisting on his b'day which will mean I am 10 days over  

Really good news about Izzy and Alex's weights - esp. Alex certainly catching up - can't be long and they will be talking of home  

Ron -  Wks ago I hinted to DH that I had read in my book that a partner can help and feel involved by massaging and stretch cream applying and he just   and said well they are lucky partners then !      It has been mentioned twice by m/w that   is helpful, and it seems a much nicer idea than sweeps or induction - but DH says the suggestion never crossed his mind at all and he thinks it's  

I think I have come across a cunning plan of his too - in the past just the odd occasion of me getting up for the loo would cause him to wake, check I was alright, turn the light on - now I could wander the house all night and he wouldn't realise, if I ask him if he heard the storm "nope nothing" - me thinks this is a tactic case I have forgotten he use to be a light sleeper and now can sleep through anything ! 

Hope you all have a good w/e and have some fun 

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Well when BF cries in the middle of the night, I'm sure DH won't be able to sleep through that..if not a good dig in the ribs always works!!!  

When Sam was a newborn, he used to make a funny snorting noise (quite common in babies!)..DH used to wake me up & ask me to check up on him.  He soon stopped that when I squealed on him to his Mum!!!  

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

rontuck said:


> Sue - Well when BF cries in the middle of the night, I'm sure DH won't be able to sleep through that..if not a good dig in the ribs always works!!!
> 
> When Sam was a newborn, he used to make a funny snorting noise (quite common in babies!)..DH used to wake me up & ask me to check up on him. He soon stopped that when I squealed on him to his Mum!!!
> 
> Ron


Yes I can see and imagine v. similar happening here too - the "idea" at the mo. seems to be we'll carry on as currently ie: Dh cooks dinner and you take care of whatever cats need and now baby. mmmmm

Yest. Big Fella had his most active day ever - DH says it's cos he's packing up his belongings ready to move - Ron reminded me of when you visualised Sam with a playstation etc.

Hope you all are ok and had good w/es - board v. quiet.

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
Just seen the parents off, they stayed for the weekend. I had a much better day Saturday (not actually sick at all!) so thought it was a turning point. But yesterday I had a terrible day again (sick 4 times -sorry, I know tmi) so pretty fed up at the moment.

Sue - you must be starting to get impatient now! I hate waiting for things to happen! DH and I  haven't had any 'hugs' for 9 weeks now, I think I've forgotten how to do it! Hoping we will both be in the mood in the 2nd trimester!

Susie - hope you had a great birthday!  Did you do anything special?

Kyla - 3 weeks old already - that seems to have gone quickly! Glad they are getting stronger each day.

Ron - hi, Sam sounds so cute! DH and I plan to wait to find out what flavour it will be!

Hi to everyone! 
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - Sam is great when everything is going his way.  As soon as it isn't then the temper tantrum starts..I'm not sure about the terrible 2's, more like terrible 14 month!!!  

Sue - I'd like to know how BF is going to bring the LCD TV out with him!!!!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Sue - You really got me laughing with DH's preparation for BF's arrival. They end up getting with the programme after a while of realising its not going to go away until you do something about it when it comes to the little ones and its all hnds on deck.

Ron - For me Sam is the stage when I love babies the most when they start to talk and understand what you say but I guess its easy being an aunty as you can always hand them back.

Hettie - Good that you are getting some good window moments it does get better.

I had my 12 week scan and nuchal today but the sonographer did not tell me the risk of Downs as she wants to wait for the blood test. The baby's nuchal translucency is 1mm which is suppose to be quite good. I have been naughty and will keep it close to my chest for one more day. All will be let out tomorrow so watch this space.

Love Alexis


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Alexis - The nuchal result sounds really good.  Which hospital did you have the test?  Did they do the nasal bone as well as blood?  Do you know the flavour already?  

I do love this stage of Sam's development too, he soaks everything up like a sponge, it's soooo great to watch him & it's good fun. 

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Alexis - That's very good. 1mm is very low risk. Mine were 1.3mm and 1.2mm and my risk was something like 1:3600!

Hettie - I read hugs as just hugs. If you are talking about ''hugs''  then I haven't had any since last MAY!!! Once this darned period goes I am soooooooooooo looking forward to getting some


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - I can't believe you've got the energy to even think about   never mind actually doing the deed!!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Kyla - you not thinking of that already are you  and you having had a C  

Alexis - I was going to post asking about your scan, sounds really good news and positive - hope more so than last time for you  

Glad your laughing at my DH  

Hettie - is your scan soon   - sorry your still feeling   .  The girl in DH's office has been off sick with ms and he (now the pg expert - even advising her on what to expect at her 12 wk scan) advised Ginger, she was sceptical but has given in and is swearing by Ginger T - so my DH has become her    

Hope you get a hug real soon - but I was talking about a just a basic hug !

Ron - ha ha ha - yes how is that LCD TV going to come out esp. if he takes after DH and insists on a 50"  one !

Hello to everyone else - where are you  hope your all ok.

Buffy was sick this am and usual protocol is DH notifies me (cos I know where the cleaners are and what to use to clean it up), anyway I can't do that anymore so he had to, and he ran off gagging - wondered what was wrong and he reminded me don't you remember I always used to gag when cleaning the litter tray - me thinks quite a bit of gagging is going to be happening around here sometime soon then  

Well saw m/w today and all is well and doing fine - but I or is that Big Fella been given a wks deadline and if nothing happened then it's knickers off - a sweep next wk followed by poss. induction   OMG something maybe happening real soon.

Have a good day - we have some lovely weather here.

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry! I obviously have sex on the brain at the moment.   I keep having naughty dreams as well!   
Hettie x
Sue - wow! You've got to 40 weeks! Hope it happens naturally soon! I have my dating scan tomorrow, which I'm hoping I'm going to get through without throwing up!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I am finally owning up now. My GP initially referred me to the local hospital and a day later I requested a referral to a different hospital of my choice. Unfortunately the initial appointment was bot cancelled and since the local one came through first I could not resist finding out about beany baby and have attended both. I promise today is the last of this.

I had a 12 scan (my first) at my preferred hospital yesterday and the results are

CRL 60mm (Crown)
BPD 21mm (Biparietal)
OFD 23mm (occipito)
HC 69.1mm (head)
AC 59mm (abdominal)
Cervical length 58mm long and closed so no need for stitch
Nucal translucency 1mm

At my local, I had a 10 week scan and then a 12 week one today. The baby was upside down and would not get into the right position. The result is

CRL - 67mm
Nuchal translucency 1.3mm


Kyla - I guess a girl has needs too. I am told it also energises you  .

Love Alexis


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Sue - It might be that your DH and BF have an understanding of same birthday afterall. I dont envy DH if that happens as he might have to put paid to birthday celebrations except that with a couple of kids, balloons and a birthday boy hat    

Alexis.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ugh - I wish with the naughties but sadly, not ready yet. Going to have to room-in at SCBU from Thursday as Izzy is now starting to demand her feeds so will be trying to put her on breastfeeds mostly. Alex is still a bit behind so we won't be coming home until he is ready but hoping it won't be too long (can't cope with the disgusting food for one thing!). So no chance of anything like that, even though physically I'm not able yet anyway


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - The image of your DH made me    Tell him not to worry, DH still gags at Sam's poo even with a t shirt over his mouth & nose!!!    I've just noticed your ticker & you're 40 weeks..how did that happen?? Hope BF decides to make a visit soon.  I think it's going to be 7lb 13oz!  Does DH still have my moby number? Have you got everything you need?

Alexis - I would have had both scans too if they were offered to me!!!! Have you had the blood test results yet?  Nuchal measurements look very good.  I bet you're relieved that you don't need a stitch after all!!!  

Hettie - Don't worry..I used to have really naughty dreams & actually 'you know what!' I did feel guilty for a while until I read that it's good for the baby as it gives out the positive hormones    Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  I've got everything crossed for you.  

Kyla - I had an internal scan with a dildo cam 6 weeks post op & I remembered thinking at the time that if it hurt now, DH had better not come anywhere near me'!!!

Great news about Izzy.  I'm sure Alex will catch up very soon.  Can DH bring you food from home??

Have a chesty cough at the mo..trying very hard not to come down with Bronchitis again.. 

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

OMG 40 wks - yes how and when did that happen, no wonder they are talking about inductions .........  Today is my 2nd due date - (yest. was hosp and today Agora's cos FET, apparently they discount a day due to defrosting)  

Alexis - checked your scan figs with mine, and they look fairly similar in fact the crown is identical - so looking promising, so far so good.  And hurrah no stitch dilemma.  Good for you to um and ah over hosp decision tho, do it now whilst time.

Hettie - good luck with your scan too, sure it must be a worrying time  

Kyla - that's great news about Izzy - demanding bf now,   hoping Alex gets the idea soon too.  They are almost a month old already   So if your've moved in good chance we may meet       Drove through town yest. and saw the name on the new block of flats they've just completed has been unveilled - Isabelle Court.

Ron - look after yourself, hope the cough doesn't turn worse.    Has DH your moby - have to check, I know he has your email.      The image of your DH made me   too - T shirt over his nose and mouth - when at hosp. shall I bag some of those surgical face masks for them - but then again my DH would prob. say he needs the extra duty ones you buy at B&Q for dust etc.  I'm not going to tell him not to worry  

Susie - how is d/r - are you being scanned yet 

Off for some Reflex now.  Hope you all have good days.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Just wanted to check in quickly. Im being naughty and posting from work and I hope they dont catch me! 
Sorry for lack of personals but just wanted to say loads of luck to you Sue for the arrival of BF. Have you tried curries and lots of sex?!?! 
As for having a 7Ib 13 ozer a St Bernard squeezing through a cat flap comes to mind! 

Hope you are all well cos I am
Jen xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Ouch. Actually having had a c-section I;m hoping nothing will have changed ''down there''  Time will tell. Being as I am now about to stay in with the twins (from tomorrow) and then they'll be home I have no idea when that will be though!

Sue - I'm in from tomorrow so if you are in, come find me (when you can of course). If you are in for induction you will have some time though to wonder around. If I don't see you before - Good luck honey - can't wait to hear about BF's arrival.

Jen  ROFLMAO  

In Brighton tomorrow morning to register the kids and then it's back to my 2nd home. In the past 9 weeks, I have spent 5 in hospital as a patient and 4 more visiting the kids... Still, we should all be home by Valentines Day if things keep going as they are.

Ky xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all

Hi just a quickie to let you know i am still about.....OH NO....i hear you say!!!!

I am still feeling really quite out of sorts as you would say but i thought i would share my good news with you my af was due today & it came yesterday!! yipee!! i know not very exciting but everyone else that started on the Jan/feb cycle thread is playing the waiting game & all moaning lots. So i am the very lucky one & nows it's all go for my scan next Tues!!

Kyla - Sounds like the twins are doing fab & it would be lovely for you all to be home by the 14th.    

Sue - Wow time is getting close...i am excited for you i really am i can't wait to here you fab news that the bf has joined us in the wide world!! hope you are ok. Thinking of you     

Ron - hope you & Sam are ok & your throat is not getting worse.  

Jen - Hi stranger & good to hear from you. Take care   

Hettie - Hope your scan went really well & you were not sick there. was thinking of you today aswell   

Alexis - Glad scan all went ok & you are happy.   

Hi to Laurayou ok hun not seen you here recently?? how did your consultation go

Hi to Fran, Lou, Tracey & anyone else i have missed sorry brain is all over the place at the mo.

Love to all of you

Susie XXXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Well, I thought that too but I guess there were internal stitches that we didn't really think about.  It did hurt at the time!!! Also as I was bf, I didn't feel very sexy as my body wasn't 'mine', combined that with lack of sleep I just didn't really want it! Then when I did look what happened  

Valentine's Day isn't so far away at all.  

Shame I'm at work tomorrow else we could have popped into town to say Hello!!  

Susie or should I call you Huggy Yay for arrival of AF!!! Good luck with scan next week.  Fingers crossed that your lining is lovely & thin.

Jen - You made DH  !! I've heard it likened to getting a bowling ball out of your mouth!  

Sue - Yes I think gas mask is a must sometimes! Remember don't be shock that 1st few poos will be black! Luckily DH didn't see those!!!    Oh, don't forget your flip flops & antiseptic sprays esp if E/B is as yucky as RSCH in the shower dept!!!  

Throat & chest is still bad. I don't want to go to docs as they'll prob give me antibios! 

Off to bed soon.  Good night

Ron
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Ron - Hope your throath gets better soon. I have not got the nuchal bloods yet. I might call them tomorrow to find out.

Susie - Hurray AF showed up on time  . Good luck for the scan next week

Kyla - Hope Alex catch up soon. Usually I am told when he figures out the goodness then he will make up for lost time. I did not realise they keep them in for that long that must be reassuring for you that they are being observed. Especially with Alex not quite feeding fully playing mummy's boy already.

Jen - Good that you are feeling fine

Sue - I guess another mummy's boy   . DH might have to do the unthinkable    We are now on count down to BF's arrival.

Laura - How is the Jinemed appointment.

Hettie - Hope the scan went well.

Tracey - Return to work is getting closer.

Lou - Hope things are going well.

Fran - Hope you are well.

Love Alexis


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Jen - thanks for that not sure whether to   or   - St Bernard and cat flap indeed  

Susie - hurrah for AF being at your beck and call and doing better than expected  

Kyla - sounds as tho, your kids have you running around already and that's before you become the official taxi    Apparently Valentine's Day is not far away  

Ron - yep I am prepared for all the various colours of first poos - and hopefully DH has listened enough for it to be drummed in to - he has also been told by m/w that the first poos will be his to sort 
Hope you feel better soon - don't leave it too long feeling rough if you need antibios - cos then you will need more.
Yep I have antibac wipes etc.    Actually I daren't say I need anything else cos I'll need another bag and I think DH will go   and

Alexis - "we" are on the countdown  apparently 

Spooky day yesterday, first thing my friend rings to tell me that she is around allday in case I need her.  Then Reflex arrives and says she has no experience of it but there are induction points on the feet that may help if interested and just in case she has cleared her afternoon diary in case I need her, cos if it's going to work it may happen quick  

Well as you can see still here, altho. last night was uncomfortable with period type pains and then this morning had a show - so we are moving in a direction.  (a show is the mucus plug that blogs your cervix to stop lo getting infection)

Hope you are all ok and those txing remember to have some fun times with DH

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

OHHHHHH

Sue Things are happening sounds like the early stages of Labour I expect BF this time tomorrow

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Way to go!!!! Remember to take all the painkillers offered to you!!!!  

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just popped over to wish you lots of luck Sue, hope you and BF are home safe and sound soon.  

Susie - Hope you start to feel better when you get on the stimms.  

Love to the rest of you.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - How are you Hun?  How did your appt go?

Just noticed your credits..best to bank them cos you don't want anyone stealing them  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ron,

Do people steal credits!!  What is the world coming too?

Consult was good, they had a few ideas of different drugs and suggested at the very least a few cycles of nat IVF in this country before giving up.  If I went to them they suggested a combination of Menopur/ Clomidand a breast cancer drug, they seem really nice and would scan me alternate days and alter my meds constantly, BUT at the end of the day its a long way to go and alot of money and I only got 2 eggs last cycle so not sure.

Feeling pretty tired of it all to be honest and all seems pretty hopeless.  I'm having some counselling next week to talk over my options.

Hows you?  Hows the little fella?

XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

How do I bank them?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes I'm afraid some people will sink so low as to steal other people's credits!

Here is the link to the bank. If it doesn't work, go to fun shop at the top, then go to bank.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=shop;do=bank

That's good news about alternative methods. At least you know there are other options. It's worth a try as it sounds like you'll be monitored closer & if you had an inkling last time that you OV too soon at Bart's, it will not happen with this new clinic.

To be honest, I'm not surprised you're tired having had 3 tx in a year. It is very draining experience & unless people have been through it themselves, they don't really appreciate how tough it is. I'm pleased to hear you're having counselling. It's always good to unburden yourself, especially someone who doesn't know & won't judge you. Are you going to take time out & just enjoy being a couple again for a few months? It may help you to have a clearer idea on which path you'd like to follow.

I know it's hard for you to be on this board at the mo but do pop in every now & again & let us know what you're up to. We can always chat on ******** if you want.

Take care of yourself 

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Ron. XX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls
My scan yesterday went well. We saw the baby clearly (it seemed to be moving around and kicking quite a lot!) and we saw the heart beating. So very happy. S/he measured 48mm so they dated the baby as being 11w3days whereas I know it was exactly 11 weeks yesterday, but I'm happy with that, as last time my baby was small for his/her age. So we are taking it as a good sign. So the due date is 17th August (hope it's not a hot summer!). We have our Nuchal scan booked for Tuesday at Kings College hospital which is the scan we are really nervous about, but I keep telling myself it will all be okay this time.
Apologies for the 'me' post, but I need to get to bed.
Good night! 
Hettie x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hettie

thats fab news about the scan tuesday will be fine too   



also popped in to check for news on sue will keep waiting

bye for now

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - That's brilliant news!!!! Good luck with the nuchal on Tuesday.  

Sue - Still waiting..

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Sorry girls - think you are in for a long wait   - apparently the show either comes in one big blob or dribs and drabs and cos I am so patient and like waiting around, I've gone for the dribs and drabs option.  

Or maybe I just like torture and want the sweep/induction method   Anyway, DH says it can't happen yet cos it's another wk before his b'day  

Af pains are still only occasional and slight.

Hettie - congrats on your scan that is sounding very good news    hope you feel more optimistic.  Tip on your ticker and telling people add 2 wks to your EDD - that way when you are now in my position of huge and tired you haven't got the phone ringing people asking for updates and any news.  That way you can smile quietly too - when surprise everyone lo's early and such a good weight too      I didn't read this tip until it mentioned it in the 2nd Tri of my pg book.

Laura - your consult sounds positive and possibilities - but yes it is tough and no one can blame you for how you feel - we've all been there.    Hopefully counselling will help with some solutions too  

Ron - hope you are feeling better for being home today.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Have you tried a curry or   both which are infinitely better than a sweep!!!


----------



## sarahjc74 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Susie

Apologies for not replying earlier.

How are you getting on with d/r?

I had a scan on Tues and was told I have 3 follicles- of which I shouldn't have. The consultant didn't really say much just have a blood test and wait until later the same day for the results. Of course I panicked a bit as I thought I had messed things up somehow. Anyway turns out that all is ok so I am now injecting morning and night- morning buserline and puregon at night. Its going ok and the bruises are getting less tho now I seem to be itchy and getting swollen feet. Oh the joys eh 

I am going for scans next Mon/Weds/Fri and hopefully will have my e/c the week after.

How are you feeling? Are you injecting yourself? Good luck for your scan on 5th.


----------



## sarahjc74 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Hettie & Alexis

Many thanks for your posts and welcomes.

Yes I am injecting myself but to be honest its not that bad- I have a few bruises but once you have done it a few times it kind of becomes the norm. I do feel like a bit of a junkie tho with all my drugs in the fridge and a supply of syringes and needles at home


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hi all,well after yrs of watching this site i finally recived aletter this morn to say i got 1st consultation at st barts on 20th of this month,so shocked its all so real now,they going to do loads of tests on the day,what i was wondering is what happens once tests are done,do i then go on to start treatment or am i put on a long waiting list?im scared,happy ,shocked..oh so many emotions at mo..but excited to,only thing im worried about is telling my employes as ill need time of for scans ect....


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - curry - apparently has to be a really hot spicy one - so I wouldn't eat it.  Not sure that works anyway cos if it did then surely all girls before 34 wks would be advised to avoid hot spicy food, .    Plus there I have a pg buddy who throughout pg has not been able to get hot enough chillis - so another reason that not sure it works.  m/w agreed and thinks it's just coincidence of timing.

As for the other - DH is not impressed with that suggestion, I'm even more of a no go area than I was 9 months ago - look I feel lucky enough if he still fancies me to give me a hug !

Pineapple theory - apparently you need to eat something like 7 !

Other options are nipple stimulation - but you need to do it for 3 hrs and drinking castor oil.

Welcome to Sarah and Lilac - good luck with tx - the other girls will pop by to answer your quests later today - I'm sure  

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Just a quick update - last night had some bright red thin blood (not enough to stain a pad) - which according book must be ok, cos all I can see is mentioning heavy, dark, clots.    Then 3.30 awake - strong AF pains and backache - took some paras but they haven't really helped, haven't noticed any tightening or sudden sharp pains tho - so maybe it's all a test.

Hope you all have a good w/e and maybe I will spk more later  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Ooo..could be start of things to come.. I've PMed you. 

Good luck & lots of  

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good Luck Sue!! Have a cup of Raspberry leaf too?


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hi was wondering,when u have to go for scans to check egg size and womb lining,do they allow u to have these at a local hospital(basildon in my case,with dr hallob),as i work as a cook for a childrens nursery and for me to take time of for scans ect is going to be really hard,this is why i was asking?


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck Sue!

Laura - I've been much in the same boat this year. It's felt like a long hard slog. I think your consultant's ideas sound really interesting. Big hugs love! 

Hi to everyone. Happily stimming here. 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Lou- Nice  to hear from you, is it Care Notts this time?  I'll keep everything crossed for you, I really hope that this works for you.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Laura - Yup I'm at Care again. Currently trying to work out how to juggle trips to there plus London and Margate. Argh! Good job I beat my driving phobia! I really hope that you will find that winning combination that works for low responders. I think it sounds like Barts wasn't the place for you. 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I really liked CARE when I went up for the open day, they were lovely and positive.  

I just don't know if I can justify spending 5K on getting 2 eggs, just worry I may regret it if I don't.  Had a blow today as was hoping to do nat IVF in this country but the clinic I liked wont treat me as FSH is over 8. So its back to the drawing board.  

I have counselling on Tuesday so I'm hoping I will make a decision then.

Why is this never easy??!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Have you tried alternative therapy, ie acu/reflex? When I was at Bart's my FSH was 11.2.  I did acu & it went down to 5.6.  Just a thought...

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

we are moving here


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow Sue all the best lots of love Susie XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Wishing you the very best of luck.  

BF - Way to go..can't wait for a cuddle with you soon!!

Ron
x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry for jumping on your thread ladies but REALLY wanted to wish Sue lots of luck. Very soon all your dreams will come true.  

Lisa and Hannah
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sue good luck darling! I have goose pimples, cant wait to hear about BF's arrival xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck Sue!

Laura - can't believe a clinic being funny about fsh over 8. Esp with a natural cycle?  

I had a right old tizz last night with my gonal f dosing. Panic stations that I'd got it wrong because they put way over a stated dose in a vial. I think I've managed it, but was a worry.

L
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou- I've not had Gonal F is that one that you have to  mix? Hope its all sorted now.  

Ron - yes I had acu for about 6months before cycle 2... but Barts didn't want to re-test my FSH at that time as said was irrelevant as would be on the highest dose so not sure if it help.  I'm too skint to start it up.. although am tempted to go for a shiatsu massage which my acu lady gave one once ... was fab!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Just received a text from Sue:

​ Oliver was born at 5:30 today weighing 8lb 6oz


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS SUE & DH OF THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABY BOY 'OLIVER'


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

[fly][/fly]congratulationa on the birth of Oliver welcome to the big world and well done sue and dh[/fly][/fly]  

Fran and Co


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Congratulations Sue & Dh

I am so happy for you about the birth of Oliver       

Lot of love to you all

Susie XX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Congratulations Sue on the arrival of Oliver!!!  Fantastic news! 
I hope you are recovering well,
love Hettie x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Lilac,
As far as I know you have to have all scans and treatment at Barts. The whole IVF thing is a bit of a nightmare to fit around work. You can try and get 9 o'clock appointments for scans so that you can get back to work for lunchtime, but you will probably need to tell you employer that you will be having treatment and will need some time off for the day of EC, the couple of days following EC and then then at least the day of ET, but possibly more.
Good luck!
Hettie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue & DH

Many congratulations on the birth of Oliver.   



Ron
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats Sue on the safe arrival of Oliver.

Lou
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all

Sorry i have been awol for so long it has just been a mad house here more than normal. Anyways the update on my poorly soldier hat had his tonsils out on Friday is he in in loads of pain & not sleeping & keeping me awake too which is really upsetting him & stressing him out as i am so needing my sleep at the moment. To top that he has a friend that had a break down over xmas & his family asked if he could come & stay with us & of course we said yes so i have had him here since Saturday bless him.... neither me or dh are in the mood for vistors which makes us feel bad but hey he is here & enjoying the company anyway so our spare room is taken that one of us would normally dive in if the other one is ill. 

Anyways about me & my scan today....yipee all is well & my lining is 2.6 which is good...is it & both my ovaries are accessable & quite & no sign of any cysts or fibroids etc all clear. So they showed me how to do my stimming injection & i done my first one there. How easy was it this drug has it's own pen!!! great to use & i done it myself which i am still in shock over as dh has been doing all the others for me  So all go & then i have scans on 13th & 15th to see how we are going....wow i am on the next part of the rollercoaster road now are'nt i!!  

Enough about me anyway   

Lou - Glad to see you about agin i hope your stimming is going well    

Hettie - How are you sweetie?? hope you are feeling better.  

Sue - You are probarly a very busy lady at the moment & i just want you to know i am thinking of you   

Jen - Hello hun thnaks for being there for me hun you have been a great friend.    

Ron - Hope your feeling better now after your sore throat.  

Laura - Hope you are ok & decide your way forward soon     

Lilacbunnikins - welcome after your first day at Barts they may say that you could start asap or most of us were told about 3 months. Aswell remember i told you before about the bmi thing & they made me go away for 3 months & get mine down to a bmi of 30 as they upset me & told me this on the day when i thought with a fastrack appointment i would be able to start asap so just be aware hun i don't want you getting upset like i did. You have to go for all the scans in Barts when tx does start. Hope this helps.    

Well hello to Fran, Tracey & anyone else i may of missed i thankyou all for being there for me.

Love Susie XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - Yay!!!! You're on the next part of the rollercoaster ride - collect £200!!!!! Well done you. Lining sounds brilliant & great to hear you like jabbing yourself!!!!  

Sorry to hear about your visitor.  Let's hope DH recovers very soon & you don't need the spare room.

Throat still sore..every man & his missus seem to have this &$%^&U sore throat & cough.  

Ron
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I have been out of the country since Saturday and only just got to an internet cafe.

System is very slow so just a quick one.

[fly][/fly]Congratulations to Sue and DH on the birth Oliver [fly][/fly]

All my love to eveyone else and good luck at whatever stage you are.

Love Alexis


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good afternoon!

Sue - I hope you and Oliver (I love that name!) are doing well. Can't wait to hear from you! 

Susie - hi, your on to the stimming - well done! Your lining sounds excellent as they usually want it to be less than 5mm. And well done on doing the first injection yourself! Are you going to carry on? Or will DH start feeling redundant?! Are you taking menopur? I hope things calm down at home soon for you. 

Ron - sorry to hear you have a sore throat. No singing for you then at the moment! 

Alexis - whereabouts are you? Very mysterious! 

Hi to everyone else. 

Well I had the good news yesterday that everything looked fine during the Nuchal scan! Phew. DH and I were so worried that the baby was going to have problems again. But after doing blood tests and the Nuchal scan, the risk for Trisomy 21 (Downs), 18 (Edwards syndrome) and 13 all came back as low (about 1:1480) so we were very pleased with that. The doctor said as far as she could see at this stage the baby looked healthy and was particularly pleased with the heartbeat. So I can now start to believe that I might actually become a mummy! And start telling everyone! 

Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - Aw hun that's fantastic news.  I'm soooooooo pleased for you  .  That are really great odds, aren't they? Now you can start to look forward & plan ahead. 

Alexis - Yeah, you've got me interested now..where are you If it's somewhere exotic, then I'm very jealous!!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quickie so that I can send HOOOOGE congratulations to Sue and DH and baby Oliver. Im so pleased to hear about his safe arrival and cant wait to see any photos. I hope Sue you are now feeling a lot more comfortable.

Also, huge congrats to you Hettie! You must be so relieved that the Nuchal went ok. Im really pleased for you.

I dont have much to report other than to say that I start DR on tues but this time will be sniffing not injecting. 

Sorry for lack of personals but I havent time to read back over the messages. I just hope that you are all ok

Lots of love
Jen xx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi girls, 

Long long time since my last post just wanted to say a huge congrats to Kyla on Izzy and Alex and to Sue on your Big Fella Oliver.  I'm so happy you both got your happy endings.


xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good luck Jen with this cycle! Ahh, no injecting at the moment, that is less hassle - great news. 
Really hoping this is a successful cycle this time - everything crossed for you! Pop in when you can to say how it's going. 
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Congrats Sue.    Hope you and Oliver are home soon.

Hettie - Fab news.. how exciting being able to tell everyone now.  

Hi to everyoe else.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Good Morning - or is afternoon, evening or night  

Thank you so, so much for your wishes - they mean a lot and I know it is hard for you - so thank you  

Well what do you want to know 

this is a little bit :

Sun 3rd Feb at 5.25 pm (just in time for tea) Big Fella aka Oliver Edward arrived very loud and proud weighing 8lb 6 (so much for worries of growth retardant).

this is all the details :

So got up early hours Sun am - not feeling well and some pain, but felt better in the morning so dimissed it as whatever.  Started to feel uncomfortable again at noon, but managed to eat some pasta but by 1 pm was in a lot of pain that was every 7 mins lasting a good minute (connected the TENS machine) and phoned hosp.   They said they weren't sure whether it was true labour and to stay at home unless I was concerned about movements.     I wasn't happy with this answer so they said well come down, but you may have to go home - something I also didn't want to have to do with a 40 min drive each way.

Anyway, went down they monitored - Big Fella was fine, and I was in early labour and dilated to 1 cm and the female m/w's finger didn't hurt at all.    So they said go home hours or days to go or I can stay on day ward for a bit.    I chose to stay on day ward but we left bags in the car until we knew what was happening -  been there about half an hour - and the pain, I was shouting give me everything your've got but also thinking god if the pain is this bad and I've only just started what's the end like.    They said no to pain relief cos I had ages to go and suggested a bath - I liked the idea of it but in practice it was of no help.   So m/w ok'd pethidine, but they need to check stage first -and the male m/w's finger hurt like hell (which I dismissed as well it's a man's bigger finger) but  I was 9 cm   - so he said too late for any drugs, your going to have this baby any minute.   So they grabbed a chair and I was rushed back to labour ward, up onto bed (i was thinking oh they'll just hook me up for monitoring for a bit) but no it was full on and straight to work.   So with a little help of gas and air.

Unfort. for me m/w took my IF situation to his advantage by saying "push - your've waited 16 yrs now baby's coming", "I was still shouting not ready tho" - he didn't listen.

According to DH I got v. angry with the m/w and I thought he hated me - I kept shouting at him that he was hurting me, and he said he wasn't doing anything which DH confirms.

So hosp bags never got unpacked - until m/w asked for Oliver's clothes.

I have a 2nd degree tear, and given the option of stitches on the basis of cosmetic reasons - I chose not too oh and due to pressure and pushing - piles - god I have sympathy for folk that suffer long term with those now.

We stayed in hosp for 2 nights - due to Oliver not feeding for 12 hours - despite my protests the staff kept saying he's fine, he'll eat when ready, his healthy, blood sugar fine, a good weight - but bawling.   He had loads of tests and they were talking about nasal gastric tubes and stomach washouts.    Fort. all their attempts to try and get my boobs producing didn't work and them realising that Oliver was also not interested in my boobs - they gave up and gave him bottles - we are all happy - he's not bawling (well as much) and we can come home.   My boobs still aren't working even tho, they insisted I keep trying.

Apparently, "when I have no. 2, I have to let m/w, know that I work quick - cos no. 2 will be even quicker  No. 2 eh   - 

THE END

Met Kyla - she looks well and happy - counting home coming day.    Little Izzy and Alex are so perfect, all tests seem clear and just v. tiny - well certainly compared to my Big Fella - well he was big compared to the other babies on my ward.

Kyla texts Nicky and apparently she is doing very well too - no signs of probs. does get swollen feet but that is due to being on them all day - little girl is on small side but no worries.

Hettie - phew so relieved that all seems well on your scans, look forward, relax and start enjoying.

I'll be back.

Sue 


Ron - thanks for text re: you and Fran - can I get back to you in a wk or so - feel as tho - half of Ireland is coming and going - and they want feeding


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - Big congrats, must be lovely to finally get your little one home safe and sound.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - BF/O is beautiful!!! But 1cm to 9cm in half an hour  


Glad to hear all went well.  Don't beat yourself up over boob..do whatever BF & you feel happy with.  He's feeding, that's the main thing.  Thinking back, after Sam was born, he fed for an hour, then proceeded to sleep through the day & night (whilst the other babies in the ward took turns to bawl & feed).  He didn't actually feed until lunchtime the following day! 

No worries..let half of Ireland and their missus through your lounge first, then we'll have a good old cuddle..we can wait!!!  

How are you finding it? 

BTW how's DH? Is he in love

Ron
xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all........where are you all? so very quite on here.  

Sue - What can i say Oliver looks so very cute & just perfect i bet you are floating about in a daze still amazed that he is all yours?? yes & guess what when i saw him i smiled & then cryed   what a woman!! Hope you are doing well & dh is looking after you both.    thinking of you  

Hettie - Love your pic of your beanie & so glad that all your scans have gone so well.  

Hi to everyone else & hope you are all well.

Well about me -

Having a really lazy day today & feeling tired & a bit grouchy.  

I have had a rough weekend, Friday night just after picking dh's brother up from airport dh's wound from his tonsil op started bleeding which is bad & i had to take him to the closest ear, nose & throat specialist consultant working which was Southend & this was at about 11pm & they watched him for a while & then decided to keep him in so i went home crying like a little baby    silly cow but i was so tired & i think these drugs make you very emotional aswell. I could not sleep & rang at 8am & then spoke to dh & knew he was ok & he was discharged at about 10am which was fab as i had him home again. So having his brother was handy as i was able to leave foster daughter in bed while going to the hospital. He was my very poorly soldier & looked so ill. It was great dropping off his brother at the airport yesterday so we then had peace & quiet at last!!!!.  He has got some fab sleep in the last few days & is tons better today which has allowed me to relax & not worry about him.

Well me & my stimming is going well apart from the panic of doing my own injection sat morning - if it had been recorded it would of been a funny clip for you tube....LOL      

Had a few strange twinges around my ovary area & expect that is things just moving along hopefully.  

Cross fingers for me on wednesday for my first stimming scan   

WEll better go & get some lunch for the poorly soldier & me of course.

Love to all

Love Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi All

Ron - I think DH maybe in love, certainly his caring nature is coming out and fortunately all those worries, about "i'll just cook dinner and you sort baby" and "I wouldn't know how to hold or what to do with him" seem to have been pre-fatherhood nerves - I am pleased and surprised to report he seems to have taken to it so easily and naturally.

IL's so annoyed me today they've were in Tesco shopping for stuff they can't get at home but didn't think to pick up anything for lunch - ok so they may not know what we want or eat but at least they could have brought bits for themselves !

DH is back at work on and off this week - altho, when off it seems he still is at home.  Does complain about seeming to spend the day on his feet tho.

Susie - It is a daze - that somehow doesn't seem real and yet in another way it feels like life has always been like this - odd.    Glad I made you smile and cry - yet again  

Does sound as tho the jabbing is working.  Hope your DH feels better soon - sympathies galore.

For some stupid reason it never entered my head how painful and sore I would feel down below - even now !

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Just a quickie to say,

Sue - wow! Oliver looks so cute!!  You should be so proud of yourself! And I can't believe he is a week and a day old already!!! Glad DH has taken well to being a father. So happy for you both. x

Susie - where has the lovely piccie of you gone? I wanted to say how glamorous you looked in it!  Sorry to hear your DH has not been well. Good luck for your scan on Wed. Sure it will be fine. 

Hi to everyone. 
Hettie x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Evening all

Firstly Sue Oliver looks so yummy and cute it really does make me sooooo broody it is untrue and Dh's always fall in love with their kids its a given even if they worry loads before.

Susie sorry you had a rough weekend I empathise with your dh I had my tonsils done at 17 and bleed after I got home too it was very grim. It did help me lose about a stone though so maybe I should grow some moe and have it done again need to lose a stone but then again might be a bit drastic. glad the treatment is going well and glad you can laugh about doing your own injection your braver than me. good luck for you next scan sounds like things are heading the right way  

right big hello to everyone else have to go as tons to do

Fran


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Sue lovely to see your post and your story. So glad it went well and it wasnt too long. Oliver is just scrummy, Im so pleased to finally see the BF!!! 
You sound really happy (albeit exhausted) and thats great.

Well I started sniffing today! So here we go again.

Lots of love to everyone
Jen xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - quick update as I can hear rumblings in the background  We are home! Finally my family is all in once place - from start to finish nearly six years in the making. 

The twins came home with us yesterday (38 days old) - and so far things are going great, but it took a long time to get settled and I only got 3 hours sleep last night, if that. Caught up a little this afternoon as they are now calmer - I think it might have been a bit stressful for them with the car ride and new smells and sounds etc... They didn't feed particuarly well last night but have done better today and seem to be getting used to their new bed too (which is a relief as so far they have only slept on one of us) 

Poor DH has the flu and is feeling rotten which is making it a bit harder but hopefully he'll get better soon.

Opps, better go - Ky xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Kyla - great news, welcome home family  - Oliver had a difficult couple of nights when first home and I put it down to new surroundings, smells, noise, routine - the m/w suggested leaving a light and or radio on - as hosp can be bright noisy places at night. Didn't think it was our end in particular - but tried it anyway - seemed to make no difference. Oh only six years in the making 

Hope DH feels better real soon - that's all you need. Seems my one is bad enough moaning about standing on his feet all day - baby dancing, making feeds etc.

Jen - congrats on starting sniffing - remember new clinic, new rules, new start. 

Susie - hope yours is going ok, good luck with scan and they see exciting developments. 

Hettie & Alexis - not sure if I was just lucky with labour/birth speed - but I did have Reflex throughout (even to start labour) and took Raspberry Leaf Tabs - both of which are meant to strengthen uterus muscles to help make labour short and less painful (in hindsight I wish I had tried just Reflex to help my Reflex's research) - you may want to bear it in mind for a later date 

Also, is this site a help or a worry - http://baby2see.com/medical/charts.html

Ron & Fran - IL's have chosen to leave early as they want to make most of weather and start gardening year, plus worried about the cat - so let me know when you are available and I will see what Oliver's diary looks like.

Can't believe he is into double figures already - the days just go and at the end of the day you feel knackered and look back and wonder why cos not much seems to have been achieved.

Sue 

/links


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Just a quick note to say huge congrats to both Kyla and Sue - that is such fantastic news and hope you're all settling in well and dh's and babies all well

Take care all and will keep checking up on how you're doing,

hxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a quick congrats to Kyla! Im so pleased for you I really am. It must be wonderful to have them home.
I really hope that DH feels a lot better soon as Im sure you need all the help you can get.

Hope everyone else is ok. Im doing well with my sniffing and even getting used to the perpetual runny nose. Im still even feeling quite normal! 

Take care all
Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

hello,

great to see those babies are home. Must be amazing. 

I had ec today. 10 eggies. Now the waiting begins.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Congrats!!! Let's hope this time is the one for you hun.  

Jo - With all the bugs around at the moment, I'm sure everyone will think you've just got a cold!!!  

Heather - Hi how are you doing? Hope you are keeping well.  Lovely to hear from you.  

Sue - Will confer with Fran & will see if Oliver can fit us in at such short notice!  

Kyla - Brilliant news!! Hope you're keeping your energy up.  Remember to eat properly...it's difficult when you just seem to be feeding, changing, burping & putting the twins to bed.  

I've just come back from a business trip.  Stayed overnight in a lovely hotel & had the best night's sleep in weeks!   Went to pick Sam up from nursery tonight & he wouldn't look at me.  My cat used to sulk like that when we came back from our hols!  

Have a good evening

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Lou congratulations, 10 is great! Fingers crossed for you hun  

Ahhh Ron, Sam's a little tinker isnt he! 

Im feeling a bit tired and generally down today   xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning but could still be evening  

Jen - think  , good thoughts and remember spoil, spoil - I think that may mean this lunchtime !

Ron - ok, let me know - I am guessing a Mon and Fri - so will keep those clear.  Love the new Sam pic.  Confer - there's a big posh word.

Lou - congrats on 10 eggies good luck to get at least 9 embies  

Heather - great to hear from you - assume tx is on hold - your sig says Summer 2006 

Kyla - hope last night was a better one.

Susie - hope your ok.

Well news here - m/w signed us off from her care yest. altho. I can call if I have concerns about myself.  Health Visitor takes over Oliver's care and first appt tom.

My time's up here.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou -            - one for each of those juicy eggies!  

Love to the rest of you!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Out of the ten, 8 were mature. 6 fert. So got exactly same number to play with as all previous 3 cycles! Always had 6 fertilise! I'm obviously pleased to have made it this far, but would have liked more to play with than previous. We'll see.

L
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats really great Lou. But the end result will be different this time! 
Jen x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - 6 is fab.... I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Lou - well done hun 6 is good well done everything is crossed for you    good luck for et. Whe will it be??  

Kyla - Congrats on having all your family at home together & hope dh is feeling better.  

Sue - Sounds like you are doing really well with Oliver & hope his appoinment with health visitor goes well.   P.s thanks for making me smile everytime i see Olivers piccy  

Jen - Hope your sniffing is going really well  

Ron - Hope Sam has let you off leaving him for a night.  

Hettie - Hope you are doing well & thanks also for making me smile when i see your piccy  

Fran - My dh is tons better now thanks & thanks you for your sympathy. Hope you, dh & Teagan are well.  

Tracey - hope you & Macie are well 

Well lets tell you about my scan -

Well what a day was yesterday!!!! my scan was nearly an hour late & then they wrote me out the script for more drugs as they upped my drugs & i did not have enough. Then an hour & half wait in the pharmacy & then when i got back upstairs they were starting the afternoon audit meeting!!! so they were in shock to see me so late but the drugs have changed since my last script & the pen was different & they had to show me to use that one!!  get on the tube only to get stuck in a tunnel for about 40 mins!!!  due to a train loosing it's forward motion!!!  It turned into a bit of a day. I felt really rough by time i had got home as i had not managed to drink lots of fluids like i had been all week & i had a huge headache. We then had to do my bigger injection & it made me feel rough & i then sulked for the evening & went to bed with my relaxation cd.   

They gave me my file yesterdayso i sat & copied my scan results & here they are.
Lining of 8.6

Left side 
1 x 14mm
1 x 12mm
1 x 11mm
1 x 10 mm
2 under 10mm

Right side ( side that had my ruptured cyst on)
1 x 10mm
2 under 10mm

What do you all reckon is that ok they seemed quite happy with it they have upped my drugs i expect so they can fit me in with there schedule to have ec beginiing of next week.

Had acupuncture this morning & feel tired so i think that i will end up having a nap at somepoint.  It has helped get rid of my constant headache as she put one right between my eyes 

I am getting quite nervous now as i was just sailing along & so busy with all the different guests & Dh & now i have realised how close it is & i am in shock a bit!!   

Anyway better get on. 

Lots of love to all my great freinds on here seeing all the pics & great stories make me happy & hope that one day i may be a mum. 

Susie XXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - congrats on getting 6 - still be proud and obviously 6 is your number  

Susie - gosh your've come over more emotional than ever - there will be another pic real soon      Haven't taken any nursery pics yet - but I guess Oliver pics are more important now.

Your scans results all sound just fine and on course - you can definitely count on having EC with at least 3 follies and the 10 mm ones should soon catch up now they changed the drugs - the waiting around doesn't seem to have changed at all - all part of the Barts treatment course  

Well Oliver Edward was registered this pm (phew no more chances for DH to um and ah over names), so he is now official, has a NHS number and tax man will be able to track him down  

Have a good eve all - oh and Happy Valentines  

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Susie - what a day you had. I bet they were shocked that you turned up back there. Had they forgotten they'd sent you down. Resting and drinking fluids really helps. Hang in there. Your scan sounds great so far. Well done.

Sue - I'm grateful for the 6 but think I won't have any to freeze again and might not make it to blast with 6. But hey, who knows in this game. Congrats on registering Oliver.

Ron - a night in a hotel sounds lovely.

Laura - where are you at sweets?

Feeling ok. Back at work, which is a new one for me. Sold my flat in one day. Went to sealed bids and we accepted one 37k over asking price. so the housing market ain't dead yet!


Love to all.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - 6 is obviously a good number for you. It's a respectable number.  37k? My word..that's totally amazing..your place must have been like a palace!  Bet you're chuffed!!!  

Susie - Your follies sound great! Carry on the good work!  

Sue - How was the hv appt?  

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Susie - your follies soudn great.. get 8 eggs is perfect and so you look like your on track.  

Lou - I've given up!  Thought we decided on Turkey but they won't retrun my emails since consult and neither will the mat IVF place in London so looks like we at the end of the road.  Think maybe donor is the only way forward, if so I guess no rush so can just rest my weary bones for a bit. Sending   for you. XX

Ron - Little man is so cute.

Sue, Fran, Hettie, Tracey and whoever I missed -


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - oh hon.   I've started to think donor too. I'm beginning to think that this may be my option. I have good FFs with donor babies and they all seem so happy. being told that mcs will also be down to my age as I go on, the idea of a 20 year old's eggs sounds appealing. Can't believe how crap that clinic were for you that didn't reply. That's appalling.

L
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - How rude & unprofessional for that clinic not to call you back.  

Lou - Sorry for being nosey but did you find out what may be the cause of your mc?  Sorry if you've already told us.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Laura - how disappointing, but trust your instinct if they aren't acknowledging a basic email at this stage, you do need to question how will they be during a tx emergency      Cos even tho you aren't a paying customer yet they should be trying to make you one.

Lou - 6 eggs you never know but given your m/c I can understand the need to try something diff. and DE maybe the answer - I don't think it's who they came from but how they are loved for the rest of their life that is more important - that was my take when I was offered DE.    Congrats on the sale, off you go again - 

Ron - HV is in about an hour - and I promised DH I would sleep when Oliver slept today too - mmm so why am I here   

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sue how did the HV go? And how does Oliver like his room? And tell us now, who out of you and DH won the naming war with Oliver?!?! 

Laura  

Susie - good luck at your scan today! Hope to see you this afternoon if Barts release you in good time! 

Me - Im feeling horrible! Did anyone have problems with feeling freezing cold when DR? Yesterday I just couldnt get warm. This is on top of the other normal S/Es. And today I cant focus my eyes properly. Im writing this and the words are dancing all over the screen. Its weird cos I feel ill but cant put my finger on it.

Hope all ok today
Jen xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jo - I don't remember feeling like you do during d/r.  What drugs are you taking?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Ron! 
Im taking primolut and sniffing buserelin. I dont know how the dose compares to last time because it was injected last time and this time I have to sniff four times a day. I dont know if its the combination of tabs thats doing it.
On the plus side I havent had any mood swings yet, just a little irritability.
DH's sympathy extends as far as saying ''Ask the clinic'' which is pointless because as you know, we are told that its different for everyone and we only need to worry if symptoms are really severe.
Men ! 

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

All I remember was feeling a bit 'spaced out' & a bit sniffly & headachy but that was about it really.  It was a case of 'don't sniff & drive' whilst I was d/r!!  

When is your 1st scan to check your lining?

Men are about as useful as a chocolate teapot..my DH's advice is usually 'See how it goes'!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Tell me about it! 

I dont know when the next scan is yet. I have to phone them on day 1 of next AF and it will be on day 1 to 3. (So hopefully some time next week if AF behaves) And I will start stimming from day 3. Everything seems to be slightly different with this clinic. x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls!

Kyla - great news that you now have your babies home. I hope you are getting more sleep now! 

Lou - good luck with your embies. Really hope ET goes well and a successful outcome. 

Sue - so glad everything is going well with Oliver. How has DH got on with the smelly nappies?!! 

Jen - sorry to hear you are suffereing. Sniffing four times a day sounds quite a heavy dose so I expect that is why you are getting s/e. Hope you feel better soon. 

Susie - what a bummer of a day! I used to hate having to wait at the pharmacy for drugs at Barts - they seem to take so long. Your follies sound great - I think you should get a nice number of eggs. 

Ron - hi to you and Sam. I'm sure he quickly forgave you for your night away!

Laura - sorry to hear you have been frustrated by the clinics. Sounds like a good idea to take some time out. 

Hi to anyone I've missed. 

I don't want to talk too soon, but I think my sickness is starting to ease off. It has been a real pain. I ended up having 3 weeks off work before half term when I was being sick several times a day. At the moment I am being sick first thing in the morning, but then during the day I am feeling better. I still can't eat much though. I have actually lost half a stone in weight since being pregnant! Not an ideal time to start losing weight!
This week I have phoned a few friends to tell them about the pregnancy and they have all been so happy for me which has been lovely.

Hope you all have great weekends! 
Hettie x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

HI ya just a quickie from me

Had scan today & the follies are still growing ok & the left ones all grew by 4mm which they seemed happy with there are eight there now between 10mm & 18mm. Right hand side is still struggling bless it just 3-4 under 10mm. My lining is also 10.5b.(does anyone know what the b means??) They have told me to take my trigger injection Sunday at 11.30pm & ec is Tuesday at 11.30am so OMG here goes!! Anyone had sizes like this at this stage & got positive stories Just need a bit of reassurance  

Also anymore tips about helping my follies grow apart from water, milk, lots of protein & hot water bottles on the belly & back??

Hope you are all doing well. sorry for the me post i will catch up over the weekend.

Have a good weekend

Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - Great news about your follies!!! 

We usually do follie dance to help them grow..


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for my dance Ron i love it    


Susie XXX


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

mmmmm

more follie dances

                           

grow follies grow

hope you are all well

Hettie great news sickness is dying off

Kyla and Sue hope things are settling down at home and the men in your lives ( DH) are mucking in.
cannot wait to see more piccys of your little ones.
Kyla you might fancy getting together with ronnie and I when we meet Sue let us know and we could try and work something out.

Jen  sound slike a plan is coming together which is great

Laura when one dorr seems to close I promise another will open look after yourself

Lou congrats on the 6 eggs sounds great are you going to blast this time? brilliant news on the flat, we are hopefully moving this year too and it all seems daunting we want to try and find the 20 year home so to speak so there feels like there is alot riding on this move.

Ronnie hope the cough is better although if you manages a full nights sleep while you were away that must have helped. hope you enjoyed the sunshine today.

well not much to report here T keeps me so busy and makes me laugh so much even when she is being a little pickle or a cheeky monkey as she calls herself!!! we have been trying to look at areas we would like to move to and it is soooo hard we love brighton and want to stay but the hope is we can afford the kind of thing we want if not we might consider going along the coast but we really want to stay in brighton as our friends and life really is here and so is Teagan's now

right contemplation over !!

thinking of going to london tomorrow to go to the science museum fancied a day out.

night all

Fran


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fran 

Thankyou for my second follie dance it is great.

Glad to hear you & Teagan are doing well.

LOve Sue XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - It is such a big decision but I'm sure when you see 'the one', everything will slot into place.  Even if you didn't end up in Brighton, you'd still be within driving distance. 

Science museum sounds a lovely idea.  Enjoy!

Cough went & then came back..think I caught it back off DH who is now feeling very sorry for himself.  It's now 9:10 & neither of us can be bothered to cook dinner, although we're both hungry!   

3 babies to cuddle?  What a brilliant idea!!!! Kyla, if you want to meet up..I'm game too!!!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

mmmm

just seen the crunchy advert and want choccolate now    

any one else watching rude tube 

v funny

Fran

ps Ronnie stange you should mention food!! already eaten a home made pizza!!!!
what about bacon sarnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - If you make the bacon buttie I'll bring chocolate!!!!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

ahhhh 
no bacon do have large salarmi style slong sausage     

rude tube has me laughing so much hope your watching

Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Whats all this talk of long sausages!!??

Susie - Thats fab.. you sound like you will get  a lovely batch.. Lining is good too... think they like it to be over 8mm by the time you trigger.   

Fran - Hi love hows you?

Lou - Whens ET?  I assume tom so keeping eveything crossed.  

Ron - Hows you and Sam?

Jen -  

I've had nice few days, been off work since wed and just been for long walks and relaxing... I love not thinking about IF all the time. I really want to go abroad for donor... I'm just worried the kiddie would hate me for not knowing its 'roots'. Agh.      All too much to think about. Back to the wine me thinks!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Large sausage..mmm... 

Just watched that woman being strangled on the fairground ride...can't help but laugh!!!   What about the piano playing cat?

Laura - Sounds like you've had a really chilled few days!

I think if you went for DE, your child will be sooooo loved that s/he wouldn't even care of its origin.  At the end of the day, you are their Mummy & that's all that matters.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Sausage and chocolate 

Susie - not sure what "b" stands for.  But your follies sound just fine, esp as a few more days to grow.    EC Tues - wow that has come round - good luck and remember eat something to line the tum before the cut off no food time.

Laura - hope you can get your head round DE - it's not so much the egg that's important it's the love, happiness ....... you give lo for the rest of life.

Hettie - fingers crossed for the sickness on the way out - it should be now as the placenta is doing it's thing.  Don't worry about the weight loss - happened to my friend too - did slightly concern Docs - but her twins were fine and healthy weights - and actually at the end it was too her advantage cos she didn't have pg weight to lose.  Just make sure you are taking your Vits.

Hettie - yep DH is coping with nappies - but that's apparently cos they don't smell - so I guess my turn will come.

Ron & Fran (& Kyla) - I think it best I put the visit on hold - sorry ..........

Saw HV yesterday and she was convinced there was something more to Oliver than colic - which I was relieved to hear cos his raging is just non stop now.  So she got me an emergency appt with GP - who thinks its reflux and we are now trying gaviscon, have to go back Tues for check up - 12 hours on, not sure it's working yet.

But with his raging it does make it hard to have a conv. and also would be worried case he set yours off too, plus the only person to calm and cuddle him is me.    He now rarely sleeps more naps.

As soon as he is calmer will suggest again.

Hope you all have a good w/e

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Sending you lots of  .  Hope you're napping with Oliver naps too otherwise you'll be knackered.  It is exhausting & totally demoralising when they just cry & cry & can't tell you what's wrong or where it hurts.  Really hopes the Gaviscon kicks in soon. 

Don't worry about the visit for now, we'll arrange something when things have settled down.  If you need anything (even if it's just an ear or shoulder), you know where I am.  It'll only take half an hour to get to yours. 

Ron
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

2 x grade 2, 3 day embies on board. Phew. I'm going to test in about 10 days time a BFP.

Ron - the theory about my mcs is my immune system that creates antibodies to hormones like progesterone. I have lining problems on natural cycles and don't get above 6mm which is bad. Then on all 3 IVFs my progesterone was falling and low. So hence the full whammy of an immune protocol this time. 

Sue - hope Oliver settles. I have a FF whose baby had bad reflux. She was sent to paediatricts and also did cranial massage. 

L
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Well done you!!!    PUPO   

What drugs will you be taking this time?  Is it IVIG?? Will you also be taking Gestone? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou -    Wooo Hoooo!!  Lets hope the little ones stick this time, sounds like they are doing everything possible for you.   

Sue - Hope Oliver settles down soon.  I'm fine with donor.. I'm just worried the LO would hate me for not knowing its 'roots'.  I guess if I'm going for donor there is no rush so plenty of time to talk myself round to the idea!

Hi Ron, Fran, Tracey, Susie, Hettie, Jen and anyone I missed.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fran -  We lived in Brighton for 10 years before moving in '05. We chose Polegate as it was an easy drive into Btn each day but quiet enough to suit what we wanted (and cheaper - we swapped a 3 bed semi for a 4 bed detached for only 30k more).

Ron - Oooh, I'd love to meet up. When are you thinking of?

Susie - Great news on your follies. Can't remember my sizes but I did a 2WW diary you can have a look at which might help. Fingers crossed for you.

Sue - Izzy is on Gaviscon too. Hope it works for Olivery soon. She also has a nasty cold and is very mucasy so definately not yet, but soon.

Jen - Downregging gave me migraines when I did the one-off injection which might explain the visual disturbances. Not sure about the rest though. Hope it eases soon honey.

Lou - Wow, great profit! How is this cycle treating you? Fingers on other hand crossed for you  Love the PMA on the BFP. You go!

We bought me a new car yesterday - a RAV4. I never thought I would be one of those yummy-mummy 4WD types but with two ickle beans in the back I feel so much safer in a big car. Plus the boot room is HUGE! 

Kyla xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Kyla - broom, broom!

Ron - I'm on...wait for it:
buserelin for down reg

during stims:
gonal f + menopur mix
viagra suppositories x 4 times per day for 10 days
baby aspirin until day before ec
day six start prednisolone 20mg
day 8 IVIG

two days after ec:
gestone 100mg tbc until week 10 if preg
clexane 40mg
oestradiol valerate 1 x 2mg 3 x per day
increase prednisolone to 25mg
IVIG again if positive result.
rattle rattle.


L
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou -    Thats quite a package!!  My other FF had IVIg and it worked for her!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Wow!!! I wouldn't even hazard a guess at how much the drugs alone cost!!!  At least the clinic sounds like it's tailoring the drugs to suit your needs.  I have everything (and a bit more!!) crossed for you.  

Kyla - Would love to meet up either with Sue or separately.  Will speak to Fran next time we meet but it won't be until my cough is cleared up (had it for 4 weeks now & thoroughly sick of it!).  Ooooo..I can't wait to munch all those babies up!!!  

Sue - How is Oliver?  Hope Gaviscon is working.  

Hettie - Sorry I left you out earlier!! I'm really pleased to hear your sickness is subsiding.  Hopefully you'll start feeling more energised as you enter into 2nd tri. 

Susie - How are you?  Good luck with the trigger tonight.  

Laura - How are you hun?  

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello

Lou - congrats on ET, yep let's all say you will get a BFP and it lasts the full 40 wks      At least everything is diff. and new on this tx.

Susie - good luck with EC tom. it's really not that bad.

Jen - I think you should spk to clinic - just to check what you are feeling is ok, you shouldn't feel like you a trouble.

Kyla - how's it going - glad gaviscon works for Izzy and hopefully she will feel better.  Wow a Rav - really are the "in crowd" now.

Laura - glad you are ok about DE - would they be worried about "roots" - hopefully not if they realised they were loved and wanted so much.

We were also car looking at the w/e - mostly online, cos of Oliver - but did look at a couple of cars and looks like we will be a Ron clone - Avensis is the way I think.

Ron - thanks - I am knackered and I think losing my voice is a symptom, so more reasons why visits are not a good idea.    Not really napping like I should cos, Oliver doesn't like laying down, so whilst he naps in my arms - doesn't help me much.  If I do get him laying down then it could be only for 10 mins, so next time he resettles I think no point getting myself comfy again and need to do essentials like bottles and feeds, only to realise he's slept for an hour - whoopee.

Last night I fed him in a room with a clock - bad move - I didn't realise it takes up to 2 hrs.    He screams cos he's hungry, cos he is drinking, cos he needs winding, cos he's been winded and then cos he's laying down.

I even wake imagining I've heard him - and this morning cleaning teeth - I thought I heard him - it was a crow  

Have a good day all - and I am sorry I probably sound so down, when I've got what you all want.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Oh hun I'm so sorry that Oliver is still suffering.  Poor little mite, has the Gaviscon kicked in yet?  Don't worry about moaning, remember you've just been through childbirth which is a trauma in itself.  You're sleep deprived & the poor baby is screaming in pain too.  I think I'd be crying & getting down too!   I would offer to come round but I've got the mother of a cough & I don't want to give it to Oliver too. The last doc only gave me half strength antibios for 5 days whereas doc today gave me full strength for 7 days.  Hope to kick it once & for all. 

If you want to ring me, please feel free, I'm in until around 3 & Sam is asleep at the moment so I have your full attention.

I think I've read that another girl here mentioned cranial osteopath..it's well worth considering if Gaviscon isn't working.  We tried it for Sam with his teething & it really helped him. 

Kyla - I forgot to mention - RAV4 - love them!! 

Susie - Hope the trigger went well last night.  Good luck with tomorrow.  What time is EC?


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Well my time is nearly here & i must admit i am getting nervous....with all the what if questions!!!!!!

Trigger injection went really well last night i had read some peoples views on it & they had said it was like injecting bleach   so i was a little worried but it did not hurt anymore than any of the other injections over the past month thankgod.

I have to get to Barts at 10.30am & my ec is at 11.30am & fingers crossed my follies enjoyed the dance Ron & Fran done for me & all the protien, water, milk etc i have had has helped them all grow.

I feel so tired & bloated at the moment i feel like i have put on all the weight i lost just doing this tx     Well i will either be allowed to get fat cos i will get my BFP or go on a diet for the next tx!!! hope it is the first option  

Lou- Congrats on being PUPO & all the best hun. you look after yourself   

Sue - sorry to hear that you & Oliver are having such a tough time of it at the moment & i hope it all settles down soon. Thinking of you.   

Ron - Sorry to hear you have not shaken off your nasty cough yet & i hope these latest drugs kick it into touch. 

Jen - It was lovely to see you on Friday & thanks for being there.  

Kyla - Hope you & the twins are doing well  

Laura - Hi hun i hope you decide your next steps forward soon.  

Hettie - Glad your sickness has eased & you are feeling a bit better. Wow your months are flying by!!  

Fran - thanks again for my follie dance lets hope it helped  

WEll hi to anyone i have missed my brain is like a sieve   

Speak soon & thanks again girls for all my support over the past year.

Love Susie XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Good luck Susie. We will all be thinking of you


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Susie - good luck for EC. It sounds like there should be lots of eggs in there - well done! After EC you will have to sleep/rest for an hour or two in the recovery room. Don't let them push you out till you are feeling well enough to go home. Then rest as soon as you get home. Best wishes x 

Sue - sorry to hear that Oliver is not feeling so good. Hope he feels better soon. 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry just a shortie as I am still not feeling great and looking at the computer screen does not seem to help!

Hope you all have a lovely evening. Coronation St./EastEnders sandwich for me!
Hettie x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Susie just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow I have a feeling you've been growing big fat juicy follies alll weekend  

Sue have pm'd you 

Kyla mmmmm me want Rav 4 too   

just a quickie

night all

Fran


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Susie - good luck for tomorrow!

Lou
x


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

oh how exciting for you susie,im of to st barts tmrw for my consultation and hopefully find out when i start my treatment presuming everything ok with us..so excited but nervous too!!!!so hopefully in next few months ill be one saying ooo im of to have egg collection soon...good luck to u x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

I just got a text from Susie. They got 6 eggs all from the left side which I think is pretty good considering its just one side, dont you?
She's now going home to crawl into bed.

Good luck Sooz!    

Jen xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya

Jen thanks very much for updating everyone for me i have had my nap & i thought i would say hi!!   

WEll as Jen said I got six eggs from the left side which i am quite chuffed about so i must of managed to get the follies growing nicely. They could not collect any from the right side as they were all too small which is understandable as this is the ovary that my 9cm cyst had wrapped itself around & then ruptured back in May 2006 so it was questionable that it would produce any eggs .

I have just taken my first set of pain killers as the drugs they gave me started to wear off & i was getting quite uncomfortable from all that prodding about . Apart from that i am feeling quite good. My nurse Carol was fab & kept me gibbering about our foster daughter & husband all the way though the procedure she was so lovely i just felt very drunk.  

Well sorry for the me post cant concentrate very well at the mo.

Lets hope my eggs do there thing tonight in the lab ready for et on Thursday.      

Hope you are all well  

Love Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - That's a great number for just 1 side..well done you!!  

Here is a fertie dance for your lovely eggies..

         

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Susie - well done on a lovely batch of eggs. 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Great news Susie!!!!

Lou - PUPO! XX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

WEll just had the call & only 3 of my six eggs fertilised over night   but hey i have to try & be positive    you only need one to get a positive don't you? It was just i was hoping to get some to freeze 

Sorry for the me post i feel so very tired & a bit deflated & now i have had my call i am going to go back to bed & get some more sleep as i am sure when i am not tired i will feel more positive.

Cross fingers for me that they get dividing well over night & are top quality embies  

Thansk for all your kind words.  

Thinking of you all will catch up when i am more with it.

Love Susie XX  

P.s sorry nearly forgot my et is 10.40am tommorrow.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon

Susie - thats great news congrats on getting 6 eggs - shame about the other ovary - but it sounds as tho, you did not have big hopes for it - I also had cycles where only one side functioned due to the other side growing cysts instead of eggies.  Three embies is something to still be proud of - esp for your first tx.  Good luck for ET tom - will be thinking of you      Can't believe your time has come.

Lou -  

Fran - thanks for pm, it is great to have your suggestions and comments - so I don't mind - you never know it maybe the answer.  Doc has said no to allergy/intolerance cos he kicks up with water too.    He also wants me to perserve with gaviscon for longer as it hasn't had time - and rather than be drastic and change everything needlessly - do one thing at a time - so he has suggested other sorts of milk but not at this stage.  Not entirely happy that is so reliant on colic drops and gaviscon already - but even if it pyschologically helps me then 

Ron - sorry i missed your post for a chat - would have been lovely if you could have heard me speak cos of my voice or cos of Oliver's voice.  I tried phoning Dh the other day and he couldn't "hear a damn thing" !

The m/w suggested cranial osteopath - and it was on my list to do when I was allowed time, plus there is more chance of getting your bunions sorted round here - now HV has suggested it too plus she knew of someone - so msg has been left.

HV also suggested getting a sling - so I can at least move around and achieve something during the day and it will help with the backache now appearing from caring him.

Well despite Oliver's probs - HV confirmed that he his gaining weight and doing ok.  DH was convinced he was deaf - hence the reason for screaming extra loud - but we were finally able to get his hearing test done and he can hear very well.

Have a good eve.

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Susie - It's natural you feeling so emotional at the moment. We all set ourselves goals that are often hard to achieve. Well done on your 50% fertilisation rate. That's  a good sign. Good luck for tomorrow's ET.

Love

Lou
x


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

I had my test ect today got good news and bad,i have a polops in my uterus,they want to do a scan to see how big it is,and said i may need to have it removed b4  i can start any treatment,but can def have ivf will need to have long protocal as my fsh was 9 and they like it to be 8...so just got to wait till next monthly to have the scan...susie good luck with eggs hope all 3 develop well for u xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Susie -      Hoping your triplets grow and devide nicely overnight. XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - Well done on getting 3 through...you only need the one.  Good luck tomorrow..will be thinking of you   

Sue - Great idea about the sling.  I remember (it's amazing how much you do forget) after your prompting that Sam used to get colic, esp during late afternoon & the only thing that would calm him down was for me to walk him around in a baby carrier.  It meant that I could cook dinner at the same time.  It was a bit strange chopping vegs when I could hardly see cos he was obscuring my view!!  

Lou - How are you feeling?

Lilacbunnykins - Good luck with the scan. If it it polyps, then it's better to have them removed otherwise they may have trouble accessing your ovary.  I had the same problem with fibroids & they (the Lister) suggested for me to have them removed before tx. 

I slept quite well last night after discovering that Benedryl stopped my coughing (dries everything up!!!).  Long may it continue!!!

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya everyone

Just a quickie to let you know how my et went. Well it is fab news we have had 1 grade one 4 cell put back & 1 grade 1 two cell put back & we have put the another grade 1 two cell  in the freezer. It could'nt of worked any better 3 grades ones & we feel so very grateful & chuffed that we have got this far.

I am going to go for a sleep now as i have had awful nights sleeps this week worring about everything so i will catch up with all you lovely friends later.

Thanks for all your fab support.   

Love Susie XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations Susie you are PUPO!!!!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Susie - congrats on 2 ww and grade 1's.    Make sure you rest,relax, enjoy and spoil yourself now.

Lilac - sorry about the bad news whic is a setback but I believe the polyp is better out than in.  Myself and a friend where found to have them and whilst Doc said they weren't cause of m/c you can't help wonder.    I did find an research article that said they did contribute to m/c

Ron - expect the Benadryl knocked you out too.

Kyla - how are you coping ?

Lou -  

Jen - scan dates yet 

Alexis - has been quiet hope she's ok

Hettie - hope sickness is getting better - if it isn't then it's a girl  

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Sue

How are things? Have been meaning to email and will get round to it soon.
Love the new ticker by the way! 

Im just waiting for AF to come (today is day 30). I will then have my baseline and will start injecting on day 3. So can I have an AF dance please peeps?! Nobody has ever done one for me before!!! 

Lilac - I agree with Sue. At my clinic Ive just had a Hycosy which they do as a matter of course to clear the uterus of small polyps which they consider to cause m/c. 

Love to you all
Jen xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Great news Susie!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - AF dance for you


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Susie - well done on lovely embies!

L
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you so much for your wonderful AF dance Ron, it worked!!!!!! I came on last night! 
So Im having my baseline scan today.
Thanks mate! 

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Jen, good luck for your scan!

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi lou! 
Thanks hun. Scan went well and I start stimming tomorrow night! Here we go again..........
Hope you all have a lovely weekend peeps

Jen xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Susie - brilliant news about your embryos!  I know how worrying it is. So you now have 2 grade 1 embryos on board. Fantastic! Try to take it easy and make sure you spoil yourself while you are pupo.   

Sue - well the sickness is still hanging on, but only just. I really think it is a girl too, but I will have to wait till August to find out!  I hope Oliver is a bit quieter 

Jen - great that you can start stimming again. Good luck with those injections! 

Ron - glad your cough is getting better. 

Laura - hi hun, hope you are well. 

Hi to everyone else!

I have made it to work this week! I survived my 3 days without puking! I'm feeling a little bit better each day. Still can't stand food, so can't wait to get my appetite back. I told the rest of the staff at school  about my pregnancy on Wednesday (bought them cakes!) and everyone was so pleased for me. They were all v. sweet. My tummy is definitely getting bigger so I might have to go hunting for some maternity clothes soon! That will be very strange! 

Enjoy your evening,
Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Jen - that's great news, not here we go again - this time is different  

Hettie - 14 wks and only just starting to think about mat clothes - must be little girl  

Ron - don't have PND - passed the test with this answer "what is your goal to achieve each day "  - "to get us both washed and dressed before lunch !"      I'm sure HV's need qualifications and do a good job - but mine just seems to get comfy and sit on the sofa for an hour.    Telling me yest. that the rage is just a short time in his life, and it's much better to have a ragey baby than a terrible 2's tantrums or a teenage thug  

I hope Oliver's quiet too.     Should be we are test driving new car this am.   And cranial osteopath this pm.

Have a good w/e

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Glad to see my AF dance worked!!   Happy stimming..I have everything crossed for you hun  

Hettie - Great news about lack of puking! Don't worry, I didn't really go in mat clothes until quite late either. TBH I bought normal clothes but just bigger sizes, You are so lucky that the curent fashion is smocky tops you have a choice to do either buy those or mat things (which is more expensive!!)  

Sue - Glad to hear you don't have PND but then we didn't think you did, did we?? My HV was a godsend to me.  She was very sensible & full of common sense.  You prob think she's just parked her   on your sofa for an hour drinking tea but she's prob been observing you & your reaction to her questions.  I have far more respect for HV than I do MW..maybe I've just been unfortunate with the latter!  

Good luck with the CO & hope you find a car! 

Susie & Lou - How is it going you PUPO ladies?  Hope you're spoiling yourselves! 

Have a good afternoon everyone

Kyla - Hope you & the twinnies are doing fine. 

Alexis - You OK

Laura - Hope you're enjoying the weekend. 

Ron
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I am currently out of country till about the end of March in time for my 20 week scan. They do not have internet service at home. The cybercafe is also not so near home such that I only get to use the internet quite infrequently.

I am okay and have my fetal doper to give reassurance. Enjoying being pampered silly.

Ron - I read your note to Hettie and thought to myself it might be a girl here too cos although I am not sick per say the apetite is still not what it used to be and I am still getting tired and sleeping at every opportunity.

Sue - Good to see Oliver and that you dont have PND. You are too on the ball for that in any case. Hope not too may sleepless nights.

Jen - Good that AF has arrive go girl.

SueMac - PUPO and sending all    your way.

Lou - How are you did not get to read how far you are with the treatment. 

I am not quite up to date with everyone else and will do a full personal next time.

Laura, Fran, Nikky hope you are all doing fine.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Alexis - You've got me intrigued now..where are you??  If I had to guess, I'd look at your username & think Oz 

Have a restful few weeks & hope you're being spoilt & pampered at home.

Good to have some girls to balance out the boys!!!  

Ron
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

I'm still here. 8dp3dt Now nearing test date. Eek! Not my OTD but my own. Tues or Weds. Forgive me if I disappear. I sometimes can't cope with preg symptom talk as even with my BFPs I never had any and I can't help but believe it's a sign that things were always not going to work out. So I'll probably duck in and out.  I'm trying hard not to think about fragmentation, but occaisionally let it through. Just need to get through these next few days of swimming in treacle.

Susie - hope you coping ok. 

Lou
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Lou

I am ok & have just been looking at pics of embryos at the different stages & all about implantation & when it happens. Trying to picture my embies doing there things hopefully. I know what you mean about diving in & out. When i get a bit down or have just had some news i will read the threads but may not participate in them. 

Everyday seems so long at the moment   

I haven't been sleeping very well at all & have to keep sleeping in the day as i am constantly tired. Every little twinge & pain & backache you think whats that!!!! is it a sign of somesort? your mind goes in overload & snowballs. 

Lou all we can both do at this stage is wait & pray that are little embies are snuggling in & try to be as positive as possible      

What day do you test?? 

Hey we got this far there were 3 people on my cycle buddies thread that got many eggs & none fertilised   so this made me feel very privilaged.

Take care hun thinking of you   

Hi to all you other lovely ladies i will catch up in the week.

Love Susie XXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Susie - best you can do is to take each day at a time. Hang in there hon. Like you say, you made it this far. I get very frustrated at how many steps I take forward and am still here. Nothing I can do about it though, so I have to try to be better for myself. Sometimes wrapping yourself up in a little protective covering is a good thing. 

Love

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,
hectic weekend for me.  

Lou and Susie -   

Sue - Hows the little man doing?

Emu - Lovely to hear from you.

Ron  - Hiya

Hettie - How you feling?

XXXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

BFP at 9dp3dt. Very faint but readable. Off for a beta at lunchtime. Will have IVIG Friday if beta goes to plan. Crapping myself obviously....

xxxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lou thats fantastic news good luck with the beta test    thinking of you  

Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Lou & Susie - totally understand, do what feels best for you - just remember you don't need to go it alone   

Lou - fingers crossed this time is more promising than ever - your've so much different, it must work  

Jen - hurrah for AF and off you go  

Laura - why was this w/e hectic compared to the rest of your life  

Alexis - glad your ok, also intrigued as to your other life  

Ron - we've brought an Avensis - kicking myself that we should have researched cars better when we brought this one 4 months ago, would have saved so much money and would have been a great deal easier.

Osteopath confirmed that Oliver has reflux but also tight muscles on side of his neck and whilst they may or may not be stressing him now it is advised to get them sorted to save probs, even as early as 3 yrs.    The tightness was prob caused by the angle of his head in the birth canal.    Looking at him now, we realise that he always has his head facing the same way - we assumed it was his preferred position to sleep, MIL joked how he loved looking at the label on side of his cot, and I chuffed myself he loved laying looking at me  

Good days all

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Sending you lots & lots of   

Sue - How is Oliver after the CO? What car did you buy 4 months ago?

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - congratulations my love, I'm gonna keep everything crossed for you and your little beanies. XXXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok ladies, beta of 93 at 9dp3dt. eek! The rollercoaster ride starts again. Susie, I'm passing the torch to you now!

L
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!! X


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow Lou that is fab i am so happy for you i will take the torch gratefully & i will run my butt off!!!  

I know i am extra sentitive at the mo but instead of just a tear i cryed when i read your news   what a silly bugger  

Enjoy!!!!

Love Susie XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a quickie from me but I wanted to say Congratulations Lou! Well done, how do you feel about it this time? I hope and pray its all different this time and this is YOUR time xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - that's very promising news, lets hope and hope  

Susie - get running real fast  

Ron - we brought a basic 307 - admittedly as a compromise from the much beloved and sadly parted 307 cc, on the basis of we will see how it goes, clearly not good.  Also Dh hated the colour and I also assured him asap we would go back to his real love.

After CO Oliver seems no different - but he did say too soon, we have to try and make sure his head faces other way, so sleep on diff side, hold him diff for bf and wind - which is damn hard

Is everyone ok -  - hope so  

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - Whats CO??  Is the little man a bit better now?  My weekend involved 3 nights out drinking... I'm not in my 20's anymore I do not know what I was thinking of!

Luo -  

Susie -  

Ron -  

Hettie and Emu -   

Fran - How you and your lovely little one?

Kyla - Your quiet?  Guess them little gems keeping you busy.  

Jen -  

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - I still have everything crossed for you hun.  I'm praying this is your time.  

Susie - Hope you have those running shoes on!!!  

Sue - When is the next CO appt?  Poor little mite. How's the new car?

Laura - CO is Cranial Osteopathy.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Laura - I stopped drinking totally 6 months ago due to increasing intolerence to alcohol. I miss the odd bevvy. I fell grim just thinking about a drink these days. You little goer, you!

Sue - hope Oliver's neck sorts soon. Poor you and poor little Oliver.

Emu - hope all well.

Susie - hope you doing ok on the evil waiting game. It's awful.

jen - not long now.

Kyla - hope you and the little ones are settling in home.

Fran - hope you well too.

Back for second round of beta tomorrow.

L
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - sounds like you bod knows it's not in it's 20's anymore  

Lou - good luck    - I am sure your bod is now appreciating the no drink.

We are waiting for a cancellation appt this Fri/Sat for next CO appt otherwise it's a wk Fri.

I think we maybe turning a bit of a corner on digestion front so hopefully that means the Gaviscon is kicking in.    HV has seen him on the last 2 visits relaxed and asleep - so she assumes now all is well and sorted - yep at the mo. cos you missed the feeding battle by about an hour and I am sitting here cuddling him.    She also said I've waited yrs and had loads of time to do stuff so if I need to sit and hold him then so be it - yes but unfort, all those yrs of waiting didn't mean that I am up to date with washing  

Don't have car yet - pick Fri.

Today I have the scary Aunty visiting - always aware that I need to watch my grammar and words with her, and now with baby brain who knows what I words I will use incorrectly  

Good days all

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Lou - great news, everything crossed for you! 

Sue - glad you are getting some help with Oliver. Hope he feels better soon. 

Susie - I know the 2 week wait is tough, I think the 2nd week is the longest week ever! Hang in there. 

Laura - hi, was that 3 hangovers on a trot?! Hope you feel better!  

Ron - hi there, yes, the tops that are in fashion at the moment are great. I went clothes shopping yesterday (the first time since before Christmas!) and managed to find 3 tops that I liked quite easily that are loose and long. The sort of thing I would never have bought before because they would have made me look fat or pregnant! 

I am really feeling much better now. Almost back to normal! Still feel ill when I first get up and still being careful what I eat during the day, but generally okay. My work trousers are getting very tight, so I did try on some maternity trousers but they were still a bit big. I have lost half a stone since getting pregnant so that is the reason I'm only just getting a tummy (or it might be that I'm having a little girl! )

Have a good evening,
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Hope you manage to get the cancellation for Oliver.

Susie - Not long..hang in there.. 

Lou - I haven't had a drink since 12 Feb 2006 (and it will be forever etched on my mind!!) so I'm joining you on the no drink wagon! DH loves it as I get to drive him home after a night out!!!  

Hettie - I've got a couple of those tops too..they help hide my bulge!!!   My work trousers became quite tight by about the same time as you & I just kept moving the button until the weather got warmer & then I lived in dresses!! I owned one pair of mat jeans which I lived in towards the end - am I just tight??  

Judging by the sickness I'm going to plump for a girlie too!  

Laura - You can have a drink on our behalf..if you can cope with the after effects, then hats off to you!  

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I am in sunny Africa. I was going to go for 4 months but then changed to 7 weeks because Mum felt I needed the watchful eyes of my UK doctors and I do agree.

The boobs are still growing and now on to 40g have to stay with some space to accomodate future growth. I had to get my brother to send it to me as I only trust M&S.

Sorry its a me post as I am starting to feel uncomfortable after over an hour at the cafe.

Love Alexis


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Sorry for not being about much this week. I have been ok one minute & then all over the place the next!!!  

God this 2ww is soooooooooo....tough.

I keep convincing myself that my af is due any minute & dread going to the toilet!!! I used to laugh at you lot boob watching & now i am doing it!!!! one minute i am convinced that in the last two days they have got bigger & more veiny & then the next min the oposite....crazy stuff 

Sleep ....well yes please i am doing that at any chance i can get aswell.    so tired all the time 

Sorry for a me post i just wanted you to know i was still here could'nt have you forgetting me     as if they say!!!   

Hope you are all doing really well & you have great weekend

Love Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - Yes the 2ww used to drive me  .  It's the worst part because there's now nothing you can do but just sit there & wait. Try and keep your occupied just to pass the time.  Not long now, I promise.. 

Alexis - You lucky thing!!!! 

Sue - How is Oliver? 

We went to Marwell zoo today & it was soooooooooo cold! We then went to Gunwharf Quays in Portsmouth before driving home...I'm knackered! 

Lou - How is it going?

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Susie - you are doing just fine, and what you are going through is perfectly normal and done by all of us.  Just keep busy and occupied.    I know it is no consolation now but in hindsight I didn't think the 2 ww was the bad - worse was the next 5 wks waiting for that "is everything ok, in the right place and what have I got" 7 wk scan.  

Lou - how's your betas ?  

Alexis - get home now, how can we look after you  

Ron - going to have a run in new car today - looks impressive sitting on drive      Oliver seems to be doing pretty good now - I think meds have kicked in, didn't get a CO cancellation so start proper next wk.    Only screaming now is I am hungry right now and can't wait, and at start of feeding - have feeding down to about an hour - so I'm impressed  
Also screams at change of clothes and washing - do I have a boy that "won't need a bath cos not dirty or last wk" and "I had clean clothes on the other day"  

Contemplating offering visitor invites real soon.

How much did you spend at Gunwharf - they have some smart shops there.  We went once but I note DH has never suggested it again.

Also plsd to announce DH cuddles have returned - very noticeable, so I asked if this meant he fancied me again and I got my figure back - no not but almost - thanks for that      I did point out v. plsd have lost 1 1/2 stone to which he replied well a good 9lb of that was easy and in one afternoon - me thinks another  

Hope everyone is well and have a good day.

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi to everyone,

Susie - hang in there.  

I'm doing ok. Very hard thinking about it all. Had IVIG again yesterday, so felt a bit achey. Possibly back for betas next week. Depends on how much I want to spend on top of everything else.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - Its so tough not knowing and just waiting and worrying.  But IVig really is good stuff and so I'm hoping t does the trick for you.  

Ron - I was in Portsmouth the weekend, went with all the girls from the PR thead was good fun... if I'd have known you there we could have lunched!

We were just coming back from gym and a little dog was there is the road (was a busy a road) it just stood there looking at us and I can't get the image out of my head.  We swerved but the car behind went straight into it.  We went back but unsurprisingly it was dead.. looked very pregnant too.  We did find the owner.  Had sucha  nice weekedn and now feel all sad and shakey.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue, Fran, Kyla, Tracey and Ron - Hope you had a lovely mothers day!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

aw, Laura - that's sad re the little dog.   I re-homed a lost kitten tonight. Shame cos it was very sweet and I could have kept it myself. But it went to a good home. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - We could have walked past each other & not known...but then I would have been looking for a little girl in big wellies!!!!  

Sorry to hear about the doggy.. 

Lou - How are you feeling?

Susie - Are you OK??


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I know how tough yesterday can be - so hope you all managed ok  

My DH was totally confused - I still cried

Laura - awful to see that happen to the doggy      - so thoughtful of you to still think of us on our special day  

Lou - I believe feeling achy after IVIG is meant to be good, as it's working 

Susie -  

Jen - where are you with d/r or stims


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls. Just thought I would let you know about Nicky - I'm sure she won't mind me telling. Her waters broke last Monday and she had her twins on Tuesday (naturally) - 12 weeks early - they are both tiny but doing okay. They are off ventilators and on CPAP, and both are feeding well. She has called them Jamiee and Oliver. She is at the same NICU I was, so I know she is in good hands.

Laura - That is so sad about the dog. I'm glad you found the owner, when my cat was run over this guy just knocked on the window and shouted if you have a black cat, it's dead. Nasty. I'm sure you were able to tell them as nicely as you can but I can imagine the image is haunting you.

Lou - How you doing mama-to-be? 

Sue - I lost 2 stone straight away (of 4 1/2) and have since lost another 10lbs or so but still have about 2 stone to go before I am back into a 14-16.

Susie - Only two more days. How are you feeling honey? Fingers and toes crossed for you.

We missed Mothers Day. Tom has been ill again for the past four days and I've had to do everything as he can't go near the twins in case he passes it onto them - suffice to say I am absolutely shattered and my respect for single mums has grown immensely.

Alex and Izzy were actually due today. They are more than eight weeks already. Seems to strange


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya

Kyla - Thanks for the news on Nicky that is great to hear that all is well with her & her babies. Send her my love   Wow the weight is going off very well hun well done. I am feeling very upbeat & positive today as i can see the light at the end of the tunnel now & can test on Thursday!! yipee!! thanks for crossing fingers & toes for me. Hope tom gets better soon.  

Sue - Hows you & Oliver doing?? thanks for your positive vibes for Thursday.    

Laura - Sorry you had to see that poor dog.     hope you are ok    

Lou - How you feeling hun  i am still running with that baton   

Ron - I am doing really well thanks i think i needed to get past the first week someone on the 2ww thread i am on reckons there is a 1ww gremlin that comes along & takes all positive thoughts well i have them back of him     Hope you & Sam are well??  

Hettie - Hope you & your bump are well?? & hope the sickness is still getting better  

Jen -  Lots of       for those juicy follies for ec soon    

Fran - Hope you & Teagan are well  

Alexsis - hope you & your bump are doing well  

Well ladies as i have mentioned above to some of you i am feeling quite positive at this point & staying grounded at the same time. My boobies watch is they are larger, darker & veiny  i have no af pains anymore , I am getting strange twinges below & i am so tired all the time. I have training for the next two days at the agency we foster from so that should keep me busy & out of trouble.

My other news is we went to a long term linking panel last week for our foster daughter & the panel agreed that she will now stay with us until she is 18-21!!   i know so within these two weeks i could become a mummy twice   Fingers crossed

Well better get on i fancy my lunch thanks again for being great i love seeing all your families & positive stories on here.

Love Susie XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah Susie what a ray of sunshine you are! I think all of those signs sound very good me dearie!!!!

Can I be lazy girls and just ditto everything she has said above! Sorry I havent been around much and I havent really had a chance to read back.

But hooooge congratulations to Nicky and her babies. I hope all is well with them xxxxx

My news is that I have 15 follies and lining is good so EC is going to be either thurs or fri but I will let you knew nearer the time.
I cant believe that this time round I have not had one mood swing. This means that the botty bombs will probably send me loopy! 

Love to all of you and belated happy mothers day to all you mummies out there! 

Jen xxx

P.S. Spud didnt send me anything yesterday.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky - many congrats, but thoughts and wishes that you and the lo's are going to be ok.    Great choice of name  

Susie - keep hanging on, I like the symptom tired - and many congrats to you - just proves that you are already a great mum and for a few more yrs to come too  

Lou -  

Jen - sounds as tho, you are doing fine too  

Got to go now and sort through Oliver's clothes - the 0-3 month ones we bought are on their last outing      Scary Aunty brought him some 0-3 month dungarees from Tesco last wk and silly me should have thought to take them back - cos by the looks of it he will be lucky if he gets 2 wks out of them

Good days everyone and no snow !

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good morning everyone

Well i have a confession to make me & dh could not wait & we done 2 tests this morning 2 days early & i got two   's !!!! i can't believe it we have got to the next step!!! yipee!!! We got one strong blue cross on a clearblue test & a simple Pregnant on the digital one!!    My trigger injection would be out of my body by now so one must presume i am pregnant which is exciting. Me & dh are excited but are very aware that this is just the begining of another part of the journey where things can still go wrong but we are over the moon!!! I will do another test on test day & ring my own doctor & try to get a blood test to confirm aswell.

Sorry for the me post i am all over the place now!!!   

Love to you all hope you are all well

Love Susie XXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Susie - Super congrats. Yay! 

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Susie you already have had my email but I wanted to post here too and say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Susie - many congrats, how exciting - the trigger is def. out of your bod now and to get a bfp 2 days early could mean twinnies


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for your congratulations Lou, Jen & Sue.

I am in shock i think & just keep looking at the line on the test like a mad woman  

Twinnies my god Sue what a thought    

Love to you all.   

Sue XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - OMG!!!!! Many many congratulations!!!!!! I'm sooooooooo pleased for you!    

Nicky - Many congratulations to you too.  Hope you & the twinnies are back home soon so you can start being a family.

Sue - Great to hear Oliver is putting on weight & that Gaviscon is working.  Hopefully you'll be able to start being able to rest during the day.  

Jo - Sounds like you're doing great! Good luck with EC this week.

Kyla - Sorry to hear Tom's bee poorly.  Hope he makes a speedy recovery.

Ron
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS SUSIE!!! 

So happy for you! That is brilliant news! 

Love Hettie x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

eveneing all

wow what good news 

susie I am sooo pleased for you enjoy the moment you deserve it and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months    

Niki congratulations on the birth of your twins I hope they are home with you soon

Kyla sounds like you have your hands full   but you also sound content which is a lovely thing I am glad you are now a family

Sue sounds like Oliver is going great now that the Gaviscon is working and wow out of his 0-3 months already!!

Jo good luck with egg collection sounds like all is going really well    fingers crossed for a bumper crop 

Lou just read your news to congrats on the BFP and tihs time is really your and my fingers will remain crossed for 9  months if it helps    

Laura poor dog sounds like something that happened to me  a few years back I didn't dtop crying for days

Alexis your double life sounds cool what else are you up too!!

well things are busy here we have just got back from a week in Maritius which was lovely and really great to get a bit of sun ( I was working and DH and T came along) T was ill while we were away but not too bad but now we are back we all have the snotty cold and cough. other than this busy planning Teagan's 2nd birthday which is on Sat ( I really am not sure where the time went) She is growing up so quickly those of you with new bubs it will pass so quick!!! anyway off to the Farm on sat but have cake to bake and prep to do most of the week.
cannot wait to see her face when she gets her pressies  

right better dash have to finish accounts  

love to all

Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Susie -Huge congratualtions my love.   

Lou - Did you get more beta's?

Jen - Good Luck for EC this week.  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## kelly o (Mar 1, 2005)

hi girls

you don't no me but i am a friend of noodles i am just popping in to tell you all she has had her twins 12 weeks early in Brighton hospital they are well but very tiny and i have put a birth announcement on the board if any of you want to read her story so far i will do my best to keep people updated on there

thanks
Kelly o xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Kelly - If you read back, we have already been sending her congrats. I am also a friend of hers and posted the news a few days ago. I've been sending her our love. I have just been through the same thing (same hossie too as we live in the same town). They are in the best place and will be very well looked after.

Susie - OMG!!!! HUGE congrats to you honey. Fab news. Definately the trigger is out of your system - I got my BFP four days early. Well done you and DH   

Sue - LOL - Alex and Izzy are just growing out of early baby and into newborn. 0-3 months won't be for another 2-3lb yet  Love the new photo btw.

Darn - I can hear crying. Will try to get back later.

Kyla xx


----------



## kelly o (Mar 1, 2005)

hi Kyla

sorry i didn't realise you had also posted for noodle i did check your name for post last week but not before i posted must be preg head lol great to hear they are doing well and good news that your home with your babies sounds like a very good hospital

love
Kelly o xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

My gosh Fran is Teagan nearly 2 already?! I remember when I joined this thread and I think she was still a baby. Time flies.........

I have my EC on friday girls, I have to be there at 8am and probably will be in theatre around 9am. Im starting to get anxious now because I dont know if you remember but the last anaesthetic I had (for my ERPC) caused me to have a massive panic attack. By association Im now thinking it will happen again and I cant stop crying. Must be the hormones finally catching up on me  

Take care all

Jen xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon

Kyla - LOL indeed and to imagine I went out and brought that newborn outfit just in case.  In fact I don't know why I didn't hand over half his wardrobe to you at the hosp   I did say a Big Fella.

Nicky - just realised you lo's have been born earlier and smaller than Kyla's - so really hoping  

Jen - good luck for EC on Friday - I know what's happened before must be playing on your mind, but you must try to forget the past "think this time is different" - you feel different, the clinic is different .........    Get your hypno CD out.

Fran - indeed wow T is going to be 2 - it really doesn't seem that long ago when we were "priming" you ready for us starting tx at Barts.

Lou -  

Susie - perfectly normal to not believe test and need to keep checking - bet you did another today  

Just seen HV - Oliver is now 10lb - which is a steady average weight gain - it's just his length thats making his 0-3 month clothes not fit.  Todays babygro I am not sure if he's chosen to bend his legs or whether it's no choice.

Hope everyone is ok.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Good luck with EC today - will be thinking of you


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Suemac - Congratulations I a so happy for you and wish you and DH a healthy 8 months. I can almost forsee a reunion of all current and ex Barties babies in December 2008.

Nikky - Congrats on the birth of your twins and hope they get stronger and healthier day by day.

Sue - Good that Oliver has turned a corner and starting to feel upbeat.

Ron - Hope you Sam and DH are doing fine.

Lou - Keeping all fingers and toes crossed and sending you 
positive vibes.

Fran - Still having fun in Mauritius. Give Teagan a birthday peck and hug from me.

Kyla - Time does fly already 8 weeks.

Jen - Sending you positive vibes during 2ww.

Laura - So sad about the dog. Congrats on going t-total(no drink)

I wish everyone a lovely weekend. 

2 more weeks for me hope the worst of the cold will be over by then.

Alexis


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Afternoon ladies  

I am still lurking about   

Nicky -   on the birth of your 2 bundles of joy   m hope they grow stronger by the day

Suemac -   on your     , heres to a happy and healthy 8 months

Emu - How are you hun?

Jen - good luck for ec hun, am thinking of  you  

Happygirlie - how are you and your LO?

Kyla - hope your LO's are doing well

big hello to all i have missed, i can't seem to keep up latley, no news from me apart from i can't believe Macie is almost 8 months   and i go back to work in just over a week  

Take care everyone

love to you all 


TRacey


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Jen - hope EC went well. Try to get lots of sleep now. 

Susie - I hope everything is still okay. Very excited for you!

Sue - glad Oliver is feeling better. Are you getting used to being a mum now? Or does it all feel new and exciting still?

Lou - hope you will havbe good news for us soon. Fingers crossed. 

Kyla - hope you are having fun with your babies!

Nikki - congratulations on the birth of your little ones - hope they are doing well.

Tracey - hi, good to hear from you. Glad you and Macie are well.

Alexis - glad you've been able to enjoy some sun! Are you in maternity clothes now? You're going to have to buy some winter ones when you get back as it is still very cold!

Ron- hi to you and little Sam!

Fran - Mauritius sounds fab!!!

Laura - hi, I hope you are well and having fun!

Who have I forgotten? Nobody I hope!

Well I heard my baby's heartbeat again yesterday when I went to see the midwife. She predicts a boy (if the heartbeat sounds like a train, it's a boy, but if it sounds like a galloping horse, it's a girl) Have you heat that one before?!! Well, I'm going to wait another 5 months to find out! Still feeling sick occasionally, but feel tonnes better than I did. Haven't got much of a bump yet though so no maternity clothes for me for another week or two. 

Hope you all have a fab weekend! 
Hettie x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way............... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=132169.new#new


----------

